# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Forumašice iz ZD - koliko nas je? - 4

## Mukica

ovo je nastavka topica Forumašice iz ZD - koliko nas je? - 3




> Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.
> 
> Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   
> 
> Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).
> 
> Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama



1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna 
15. džez 
16. Rhea 
17. bebelina 
18. Nomoget 
19. pahuljica2004

----------


## big mamy

a zasto ja nisam tu?  :Sad:

----------


## dijanam

> a zasto ja nisam tu?


big mamy, ne tuguj, nema ni mene, ubacis se sama (copy, dodas svoje ime i paste)

----------


## bebelina

:Taps:

----------


## Mukica

Cure, 

ima vas dosta na popisu i zanima me nesto. 

Koliko od vas je zainteresirano da na bilo koji nacin sudjeluje u rodinim aktivnostima? --> nije nuzno za sve biti clanom da bi se sudjelovalo 

Npr. mozete se javiti na edukaciju sa za savjetnike za AS (kada je bude) pa nakon sto je zavrsite i odradite par pregleda da steknete praksu u vasem gradu moze biti znatno vise pregleda AS godisnje jer ce i savjetnika biti vise... 

Ili se mozete na neki drugi nacin ukljuciti u rodine aktivnosti - mozda samo skidanjem s portala i printanjem obavijesti o MŠD ili nekim drugim aktivnostima u vašem gradu.

----------


## pale

Evo ja sam zainteresirana za sudjelovanje, nisam član, ali mi se sviđa ova ideja sa AS ionako tlačim ljude koliko je važna   :Grin:

----------


## bebelina

ccc! Vec sam pokusala uhapsiti dvije , a ti me se Pale tek sad cuvaj!  :Kiss:

----------


## pale

Sad bar znam ko će mi ubrzo montirati MC 9 -18 kg   :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

Samo ko prisegnes da ces biti vjeran i vrijedan clan udruge!   :Trep trep:

----------


## pale

Časna pionirska   :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

:D  :D Ima li jos pionira?

----------


## mare78

1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice 
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna 
15. džez 
16. Rhea 
17. bebelina 
18. Nomoget 
19. pahuljica2004
20. mare78

----------


## Erin

1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice 
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna 
15. džez 
16. Rhea 
17. bebelina 
18. Nomoget 
19. pahuljica2004 
20. mare78
21. erin

----------


## Pepe2

1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice
2. memole
3. ninaXY
4. Dia
5. aries24
6. josie
7. dalmatinka
8. tinkie winkie
9. Gemini
10. trenta
11. pale
12. klia
13. nikazd
14. enna
15. džez
16. Rhea
17. bebelina
18. Nomoget
19. pahuljica2004
20. mare78
21. erin
22 Pepe2

----------


## bebelina

Muki  , isprepadale ste mi cure , pa se topic sveo samo na popis .  :No:  
Amo zivnit malo!   :Preskace uze:

----------


## pale

Ajmo, kava u subotu ujutro, u gradu, recimo Arsenal ( dovoljno nam je velik   :Grin:  ):
1. Dia
2. Bebelina
3. Pale

----------


## Dia

ak ne bude kise  :/

----------


## Pepe2

ja ne mogu subotom jer sam uglavnom na otoku tad....
ovaj vikend moram po mimoze.

----------


## ninaXY

mi smo u zg, pa ništa od nas  :/

----------


## Rhea

A mi prehlađeni, pa ništa ni od nas  :Sick:

----------


## bfamily

Ne mogu vjerovati da nisam skužila ovaj topic prije.  :shock: 
Pa svaki dan sam na forumu a ovdje još nisam naletila.

Evo, pridružujem se. Nisam baš iz Zadra ali sam dovoljno blizu. 
Sutra dolazimo do grada vidjeti karnevalić.

----------


## bebelina

Dobrodosla!  :Bye:  
Sad nas prati pa se nademo na nekoj kavi ako zelis!

----------


## bfamily

:D 
Kavica uvijek dobro dođe. obavezno ću vas pratiti.
Karnevalić je bio super.

----------


## kurioža

eno na,i ja naišla na ovaj topic tek sad, pridružujem se  :Smile: 
pozdrav svima

----------


## bebelina

Evo na! A ja bila sigurna da znas :?   :Bye:

----------


## mirna2005

Evo još jedne mame iz Zd koja nije znala za ovaj forum a tako rado bi sa nekim popričala o rodinim aktivnostima u Zd,posebno jer imam 2-god. djevojčicu i sad smo u isčekivanju nove bebice pa sam gladna savjeta o dojenju i porodu u Zd rodilištu....

----------


## Dia

:Bye:   svima novima
mirna2005 imas temu  zadarsko rodiliste  pa se pridruzi

----------


## Katija

1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice 
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna 
15. džez 
16. Rhea 
17. bebelina 
18. Nomoget 
19. pahuljica2004 
20. mare78 
21. erin 
22 Pepe2
23 Katija




Eto i mene da me ubrojite...

----------


## Katija

1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice 
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna 
15. džez 
16. Rhea 
17. bebelina 
18. Nomoget 
19. pahuljica2004 
20. mare78 
21. erin 
22 Pepe2
23 Katija




Eto i mene da me ubrojite...

----------


## bfamily

1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice 
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna 
15. džez 
16. Rhea 
17. bebelina 
18. Nomoget 
19. pahuljica2004 
20. mare78 
21. erin 
22 Pepe2
23 Katija
24 Bfamily

----------


## koka

Pa i ja sam tu iako ne često bar ne u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## Kajo

Tek sam sad skuzila ovaj topic pa vam se i ja pridruzujem

1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice 
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna 
15. džez 
16. Rhea 
17. bebelina 
18. Nomoget 
19. pahuljica2004 
20. mare78 
21. erin 
22 Pepe2 
23 Katija 
24 Bfamily
25. Kajo

----------


## trenta

dobrodošlica novim curama   :Smile:  
nego kad ćemo organizirat neko druženje?
baš sam srela danas memole pa smo mislile drugi utorak u knjižnici?

----------


## ninaXY

drugi utorak je u 17 h ona igraonica "bebe" za klince do 3 godine. To bi bila super prilika za druženje  :D

----------


## bfamily

Ako ozdravimo mogli bi doći.

----------


## Kajo

> Ako ozdravimo mogli bi doći.


Mi isto.

----------


## bfamily

Oće tko doći sutra u knjižnicu? Meni je malo bed jer nemam s kim ići a nikog tamo ne znam, pa se lagano dvoumin.  :/ 
A što ću kad nisam baš društvena a još se lagano i sramim...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kajo

Mi bi isto dosli ali ja radim dvokratno, mozda nagovorim kolegicu da ona radi dvokratno a ja ujutro onda dolazimo.

Naravno ako ide i bfamily   :Smile:

----------


## ninaXY

Mi dolazimo!
Samo, kako ćemo se prepoznati? Po maramama i slingovima?   :Grin:  

bfamily, nemaš se čega sramiti, tamo svaki dan ima puno klinaca.   :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

mogli bi i mi, samo me netko treba podsjetiti da ne zaboravim   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebelina

Cure , u subotu 08.03. organiziramo pregled as kod hotela Zagreb,od 10-13sati, pa navratite! :D

----------


## Dia

a joj, mi ne mozemo   :Sad:

----------


## ninaXY

mi smo već pregledani, jel možeo doći samo na kavu?   :Grin:  

I ja bi jednu naljepnicu ako može  :Trep trep:

----------


## bebelina

Naravno, svi su dobrodosli.   :Kiss:

----------


## marcela

sad sam vas tek našla tu i vi upravo o onome o čemu razmišljam zadnjih dana... čini mi se da mm nije dobro učvrstio novu petrovu as (9-18kg).
baš dobro da se vidimo u subotu!

----------


## tinkie winkie

oće bit mista za parking?
Bebelina, možeš mi rezervirat naljepnicu??

----------


## Rhea

Još jedna rezervacija naljepnice  :Razz:  

Samo se nadam da neće ružno vrijeme pokvariti pregled  :Nope:

----------


## bebelina

Nadam se da ce biti nalja za sve. Trebali su ih stampat , ali jos nisam nista dobila.
Parkinga ce biti sigurno , a nadam se i dobrom vremenu.

----------


## bebelina

Pomoc! Treba nam neuropedijatar! Imate li kakvih iskustava i kod koga je najbolje poci? Moze i na pp.

----------


## Dia

mi smo isli u bolnicu i bas nisam odusevljena, prvo smo bili kod Delin, onda kod Rakvin
ceka se jako dugo, sistem je da nazoves i prijavis se, onda prvi dan iduceg mjeseca zoves da vidis dal i kad ti je termin u mjesecu  :/ 

za privatnike ne znam
nadam se da nije nista strasno   :Kiss:

----------


## bebelina

Opa, sto si brza! Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## ninaXY

Mislim da je Mikecin privatni neuropedijatar, pitaj Pale.

----------


## bebelina

Vec zena odgovorila , ali ja ne bi njegaaaa! Izbjegavam novljane  :Grin:

----------


## ninaXY

ma da, ni ja ne bi njega izabrala ako baš ne moram   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinkie winkie

a št onjemu fali? ja sam većinom čula pokude na račun kćeri, a ne njega...

----------


## dalmatinka

Ma koliko bio netaktičan kod pristupa prema roditeljima,
on je najbolji neuropedijatar u ZD , vjerujte mi .
Ima jako puno znanja , i što je još važnije - iskustva !

----------


## dalmatinka

Ma koliko bio netaktičan kod pristupa prema roditeljima,
on je najbolji neuropedijatar u ZD , vjerujte mi .
Ima jako puno znanja , i što je još važnije - iskustva !

----------


## marcela

mi smo išli kod Sabola u Zagreb

----------


## pale

Nama je Mikecin rekao da može da bi on garantirao da Iva nema distoni i da se mogu smijati koliko hoću, ali da ona napreduje više nego odlično   :Heart:

----------


## RING

jel ima tko iskustva sa traženjem produljenja porodiljnog u našem centru za soc. skrb?

----------


## pale

> jel ima tko iskustva sa traženjem produljenja porodiljnog u našem centru za soc. skrb?


Ja sam produžila porodiljni do termina poroda, a sada sam u postupku za vještačenje za dopust za njegu djeteta... reci što te zanima   :Smile:

----------


## RING

1. koliko prije isteka porodoljnog bi bilo dobro potražiti vještačenje i koliko traje postupak
2. što treba od papirologije
3. gdje to predati, koga tražiti, imaš li preporuka

----------


## pale

Šaljem ti PP, a imaš pod pravnim savjetima, dopust za njegu djeteta   :Smile:

----------


## YO

bok cure  :Bye:  nedavno sam saznala za vas i mogu vam reći da ste super  :Bouncing:  od sada ćemo se ćešće ćuti i nadam se popiti koju kavicu

----------


## bebelina

Bas! Ko je za kavu?  :Grin:

----------


## YO

mi ovih dana nemožemo jer smo u pripremi oko  rođendana :Preskace uze:  inače bi rado :D

----------


## Rhea

Ajmo jednu kavicu/šetnjicu :D 

Srijeda, četvrtak...što kažete?

----------


## bebelina

Dolazis u punoj postavi ili ?   :Grin:

----------


## pale

A joj, srijedu i četvrtak ne mogu, je li može petak ili subota   :Grin:

----------


## pale

Rhea, šteka mi komp pa ne mogu odgovoriti na PP, ali možemo na kavi  popričati, a i ima Bebelina moj broj mobitela ako ti je jako hitno   :Love:

----------


## Rhea

> Dolazis u punoj postavi ili ?


Ovaj put ostavljam muške kući   :Grin:  

*pale*, nema problema, valjda ćemo imati prilike malo popričati

I...kakav je dogovor onda pao, kad ćemo se naći?

----------


## bebelina

Amo srijeda jer mm mozda putuje u subotu /nedilju. 
*Pale* dogovorit ce mo se za jos koju kavu sad kad budu lipsa vremena.   :Love:

----------


## Rhea

srijeda, 11 h, na Forumu?

----------


## pale

Zamisli kako me bebelina sprašila   :Laughing:   A ništa javi kad TM ode, tamo ponediljak opet ćeš MORATI samnom na kavu   :Love:

----------


## bebelina

Lako ces ti za mene!  :Laughing:   I naravno srijeda , 11 h , Forum , MOZE!! 
Ima li jos koga?

----------


## Dia

da je cetvrtak mi bi dosli, ovako mozda drugi puta...

----------


## Rhea

Nažalost, mi sutra ne dolazimo  :Sad:  
Marko izgleda pokupio neku virozu, ima temperaturu  :Sick:  

Nekako nas baš krenulo u zadnje vrijeme   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Marku je žao što neće "popiti kavu" s Katom, ali nadam se da ćemo nešto organizirati sljedeći tjedan.

*bebelina*, pozdrav TM od ekipe  :Bye:   I nas uskoro čeka isto.

----------


## bebelina

Hoce li se itko pojavit ujutro ili ne? Nina?

----------


## ninaXY

> Hoce li se itko pojavit ujutro ili ne? Nina?


naravno da dolazim   :Grin:  

A nadam se da će doći još netko jer se s tobom mogu naći i bez da cijeli Forum zna za to   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebelina

Pa nadam se vidit TW prije nego rodi!  :Grin:   Alo,TW  di si? Amo na kavu!

----------


## tinkie winkie

dolazim, bez brige!!!

----------


## marcela

jeste li vi nevidljive ili...?!
čekali smo vas do 11.15., a onda otišli.

----------


## ninaXY

:Embarassed:  
sve tri smo kasnile, a nitko drugi se nije na forumu prijavio da će doći, pa nismo mislile da će nas netko čekati.

----------


## bebelina

Poslala sam zeni svoj mob. tako da se javi ako zeli jos koji put pokusat s nama. 
A ono nevidljive  :Laughing:  ! Ja sam ko kuca , a TW pri kraju trudnoce , tesko da si nas mogla nevidit.   :Laughing:

----------


## Rhea

Pošto sam propustila prošlotjedno druženje, predlažem novo...Možda sutra?

----------


## bebelina

Amo , Arsenal ? Kad?

----------


## Rhea

> Amo , Arsenal ? Kad?


Neee Arsenal, ajmo na sunce, na zrak. Dosta mi je zatvorenih prostora!!!

----------


## bebelina

Moze, ti trcis za Katom a ja cu gurati tvoja kolica.  :Razz:

----------


## Rhea

Dogovoreno  :Razz:  

Opet Forum? 11h?

----------


## bebelina

Moze! Ima li jos koga?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ako ćete doći na Kolovare, možda vam se pridružim.
Jerbo se još uvik mislim, da li da pođem sutra na onaj bolnički tečaj ili ne

----------


## Rhea

Što se mene tiče, možemo i na Kolovare. 

bebelina, što ti kažeš?

TW, kad ti počinje tečaj?

----------


## bebelina

Ako ce doci TW onda moze!  :Kiss:

----------


## Rhea

TW, čekamo tvoj odgovor  :Cekam:

----------


## tinkie winkie

:Laughing:   ne bi da nam je ovo jedini izvor komunikacije   :Laughing:  

tečaj je u podne.

cure, ima li još koja što će ići na tečaj, pa da se nađemo??? 

Mirna???

----------


## bebelina

Ma ides li ti na taj tecaj ili ne? Di se nalazimo i kad? I ja svakako dolazim po tebe da ne bi bilo ko i prosli put!

----------


## Rhea

Ajmo se dogovoriti...jel' ostaje 11? Da se nađemo na parkingu pored ona 2 kafića?

----------


## bebelina

Ja mogu. Zvat cu TW jer ovako je    :Teletubbies:

----------


## bebelina

Kolovare, 11h , na parkingu ispred ona dva kafica.
Dolaze: 1.TW
            2.Rhea
            3.Bebelina
            4. ??

----------


## marcela

a mi opet bili u 11 na Forumu   :Razz:  
(jer ujutro mama nije pogledala forum)

----------


## bebelina

aaaaaaaaa!   :Sad:  Mozda treca sreca?  :Smile:

----------


## Rhea

a joj, marcela, baš mi je krivo  :Sad:

----------


## YO

cure idete li vi kada popodne na kavu  :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

ako ima zainteresiranih, da   :Grin:  

meni paše sada i ujutro i popodne jer ne radim.

YO, ako si zainteresirana, ti reci vrijeme i mjesto, pa ćemo se popisati tko je zainteresiran ili slobodan

----------


## tinkie winkie

ups, tek sad vidim...

Sretan rođendan tvom SUNCU  :D  :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

grrrrrrr, danas mi ne ide ništa od ruke......

SRETAN ROĐENDAN I TEBI KATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## YO

hvala  :Smile:  i mi Kati želimo sretan rođendan :D

----------


## amaranth

Cure, znate li održava li se danas Izvorova radionica za dojenje s obzirom da je prva srijeda u mjesecu?

----------


## stella5

Održava se radionica za dojenje. smsala sam Korneliju. Ja ću vjerojatno ići.

----------


## amaranth

U sv. Frani? U koliko sati? Tražila sam na Izvorovoj web stranici ali čini mi se da nije odavno ažurirana

----------


## dijanam

amaranth, Izvorovi susreti Grupe za potporu dojenju su svake prve srijede u mjesecu u 18.00 sati u Sv. Frani. Oprosti sto nisi mogla na vrijeme saznati, nismo bas tako azurne kao cure u Rodi (mislim i da nas je barem 20 puta manje).

Ali neces pogrijesiti ako dodjes i bilo koje druge srijede u 18.00 sati jer susrete clanova imamo svake srijede. A uvijek netko moze popricati s tobom ako zelis nasamo, ili u grupi... kako god tebi odgovara, dobrodosla si!

----------


## bfamily

Vjerovatno ste već upoznate ali eto ako slučajno niste čule...

19.4. na trgu je koncert Fifi i Cvjetnog društva a biti će i Ninja kornjače.

Ako vrijeme bude ok mi dolazimo.  :D

----------


## klia

U koju uru?

----------


## bfamily

Od 10-12.

----------


## Rhea

Super informacija! 
Ja vjerojatno ne bih ni znala za to, a Fifi je Marku u zadnje vrijeme najbolja prijateljica  :Grin:  , pa to ne smijemo propustiti.

----------


## Dia

a 27-og je u filipjakovu na sajmu cvijeca

----------


## Pepe2

i ja cu biti na sajmu cvijeca u Sv.Filip i Jakovu   :Embarassed:  

zna li tko jel TW rodila?

----------


## Rhea

Je, rodila je 16.04.  :Smile:  
 Evo pogledaj tu  http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=60153

----------


## Pepe2

Hvala Rhea, promaknulo mi nekako...evo čestitala sam tamo na "čestitanjima"
 Pozdrav svim sugrađankama!

----------


## klia

A ja s D-om bila od četvrtka u bolnici  :Sad:  Pričat ću vam čim stignem.
Uglavnom, jedna glupa upala grla napravila nam je veliku frku, do te mjere da se u jednom trenutku posumnjalo na sepsu.
Hvala dragom Bogu, sve je završilo, još se vodimo i idemo na injekcije.
A o generalnim dojmovima - kad se dohvatim kompa na nešto duže vrijeme....

Jel se tko čuo s TW? Kako je bilo?

----------


## bebelina

Uh , Klia  :Love:

----------


## pale

> A ja s D-om bila od četvrtka u bolnici  Pričat ću vam čim stignem.
> Uglavnom, jedna glupa upala grla napravila nam je veliku frku, do te mjere da se u jednom trenutku posumnjalo na sepsu.
> Hvala dragom Bogu, sve je završilo, još se vodimo i idemo na injekcije.
> A o generalnim dojmovima - kad se dohvatim kompa na nešto duže vrijeme....
> 
> Jel se tko čuo s TW? Kako je bilo?


  :Kiss:   D-u i da sve što prije prođe

----------


## Rhea

a joj, klia
 :Kiss:   malom dječaku.

Što se TW tiče, čekamo da izađu iz rodilišta, pa da nam ispričaju sve u detalje.

----------


## Erin

Klia   :Kiss:   malom dječaku!

TW danas izlazi iz bolnice, sigurno je već i izašla. Mališan dobro napreduje, doji ga i dobiva na težini. Sve ostale detalje ćemo čuti kad se TW javi.

----------


## klia

Curkice, jel ima koja da joj je djetetu i pod intravenoznim antib. porastao crp?
D-u se to jucer dogodilo. Danas mi je povratio 2 puta. 7. dan je antibiotika i zabrinuta sam  :Sad:  
Sestra u b. kaže da se taj porast moze dogoditi.

----------


## Rhea

Koliki mu je CRP? A da nije sad u pitanju neka viroza, pa mu je zbog toga opet povišeni?
Probaj postaviti pitanje na zdravlje djece.

----------


## bebelina

Oprosti , ali premalo podataka. Mozes li malo poblize opisat situaciju?

----------


## klia

Hvala, tamo sam se i prebacila da se što više mama uključi.

----------


## big mamy

Pa to se meni dogodilo .Peti dan nakon uvođenja terapije porastao crp i nakon dva dana se otkrilo da je to zato sto je pokupio rota virus.Zbog dojenja to i nije bio neki problem  jednom je povratio par dana imao malo proljeva ,tri dana temp. i peti dan se crp smirio.Problem je bio veci sto je rotu prenio na sestru ,a ona je imala puno veci problema.

----------


## Dia

hoce tko doci danas na sajam cvijeca u f.j.?

----------


## bebelina

Ja ne! Kate je bolesna iako smo sad vec poprilicno dobro. I sto je najgore vec par godina pokusavam doci i nikad ne uspijem.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pale

I ja sam tila ići, ali je Iva bolesna   :Sad:  , a mislila sam kupiti cviće i sredit balkon   :Grin:

----------


## Rhea

Curice male, morate što prije ozdraviti da idemo na kavu.  :Love:

----------


## pale

Mislim da smo mi na putu ozdravljenja, jučer smo cijeli dan bili bez temperature  :D 
Kad će kava   :Grin:

----------


## Rhea

Mogli bi ovih dana nešto organizirati. 
Je li nam Kate ozdravila?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Bože koliko bolesne dječice!! Pusa svima, i jedva čekam da vas vidim na kavi   :Love:

----------


## bebelina

Kako da ne! Jucer je pocela slinit i kihat. Da mi je samo znati di je uhvatila kad vec danima nije mrdnula iz kuce. Uvik nesto!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
*TW* dobrodosla nazad! Cekamo izvjestaj  :Kiss:

----------


## dijanam

Tinkiewinkie, sto vi cekate da vidite na koje ce se ime dijete najbolje odazivati?   :Heart:  

Dia, ja sam bila u FJ (moje rodno misto) i bas bi te bila volila upoznati..
Ti si preko puta pa malo juznije, jel tako?

----------


## Dia

da, bili smo i mi popodne
onak, bilo je ok, makar se marino prestrasio fifi i poceo plakati   :Sad:  

f.j. je meni super, ja sam tamo prije rata ljetovala svake godine

joj i ja bi vas sve htjela upoznati, ali ja nemam auto tj. md svaki dan ide na posao sa njim, a ja se jos nekako bojim sa njim sama ici autobusom do zadra...jedino ako se dogovorite za vikend, mozda nekaj smislimo...

----------


## YO

cure koristi li koja od vas homeopatske proizvode i gdje ih  ima kupiti?  :Smile:  









'

----------


## tinkie winkie

ima ih u biljnoj ljekarni u onoj ulici di je marina, na samom početku (na suprotnoj strani ulice od marine)- biljna ljekarna "Kadulja", I. Mažuranića 22

----------


## YO

TW  :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

jel netko zna gdje se nalazi "piccolo" ducan u zd?

----------


## Rhea

Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da je u TC Relja. 
Negdje u magli mi je taj dućan :/ 
Što se prodaje u tom dućanu?

----------


## dalmatinka

kad se popenješ pokretnima na prvi kat 
lijevo ti je kafić
pa medolina
pa wit boy
pa peko
pa prolaz
pa picollo ( obuća za klince i odrasle , imaju ciciban , froddo i dosta no name)

----------


## dalmatinka

kad se popenješ pokretnima na prvi kat 
lijevo ti je kafić
pa medolina
pa wit boy
pa peko
pa prolaz
pa picollo ( obuća za klince i odrasle , imaju ciciban , froddo i dosta no name)

----------


## Dia

tnx. ma nasla sam na jednom web shopu da im je to jedan od prodajnih ducana
trazili smo mu djecji sator za rodendan, na kraju smo nasli u pevecu
u relji nema u niti jednom ducanu

----------


## Rhea

Cure moje, hoće li napokon pasti nekakva kavica?

----------


## YO

Bok curke!!!Opet ja o homeopatiji  :Embarassed:  Zna li koja od vas ima li u Zadru profesionalni homeopat  :Kiss:

----------


## YO

Baš nitko????????

----------


## tinkie winkie

Mislim da jedini poznati koji se time bavi je Marđetko. Ako te zanimaju podaci, pitat ću prijateljicu, ona se već dugo sprema kod njega.

----------


## YO

ako ti nije problem pitaj je podatke!!!  :Wink:

----------


## tinkie winkie

ne mogu trenutno do nje, ali našla sam na netu adresu, to je jedini dr. u imeniku, valjda je to to:

MARĐETKO DARKO dr.med.
23000 Zadar, Josipa Kosora 32
tel :Sad: 023) 333 363

----------


## YO

I još jedan put hvala TW  :Wink:

----------


## Gia

Selim se u Zadar. Imam dobru ponudu za posao. Imam za prvu ruku nekoga tko će mi čuvati malu, pa mi molim Vas recite kakva je situacija kod vas sa vrtičima? Bavi li se koja od vas čuvanjem djece? Ili honorarno? Svaka je informacija dobro došla. Moja kčer će imati pet u devetom mjesecu.. Hvala puno.

----------


## dalmatinka

U državni ti je teško upasti , ali privatnih imaš u skoro svakom dijelu grada .
Obično su to mješovite skupine od 3 godine do polaska u školu.
Cijene su im od 700 do 1500 , a i radno vrijeme varira , tako da ima jedan 
( možda i više , a li ja za ovog znam ) da radi do 20 sati.

----------


## tinkie winkie

Jutros je rodila *mirna2005* malog Matu  :D 

Čestitamo od srca  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Erin

Mirna 2005 iskrene čestitke !!!  :D

----------


## Rhea

Još jedan Mate 8)  :D 

Čestitam mirna2005 :D

----------


## Gia

Pridružujem se čestitkama i Zahvaljujem dalmatinki na informaciji o vrtičima. Možes li mi molim te reči ime tog vrtića?

----------


## YO

mirna2005 čestitam  :D  :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

Gia, ovdje se raspravljalo o vrtićima

vrtici u zadru

ovdje imaš podatke gradskih vrtića 

http://www.zadaronline.com/katalog/index.php?gdje=cat&id=95[/url]

----------


## YO

Bok cure!Pošto nam je ovako lipo zatoplilo često mi padne napamet plaža-kupanje,pa me zanima di se vi kupate sa klincima??Nama će ovo biti prvo lito za "pravo"kupanje pa nemamo nekih iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## klia

Vrlo ću se rado pridružiti kolektivnom kupanjcu.   :Smile:

----------


## mirna2005

Evo nas kući...Hvala cure na čestitkama!  :Kiss:

----------


## bfamily

Žene jeste vi imali koji "bliski susret" sa dr. Barakom???

Mene je tako razljutio da sam još uvijek tako   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## bebelina

Vise puta!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Covjek je kazu dobar doktor , ali je definitivno idiot. Iako ovo dobar doktor kod mog slucaja ne stoji.

----------


## bfamily

Ne stoji ni kod našeg slučaja. 
Od kad smo se prvi put susreli sa njim Enola se panično boji doktora.   :Mad:  
Danas nas je nažalost opet on dopao, toliko ju je rasplakao da se jadna cijela ispovraćala.  :Sad:   I onda još napravi neku facu, kao bljak.... Na kraju smo je prisilno legli da on pregleda osip, koji sam mu rekla da ga više nema.
Na kraju te torture, dijagnoza je: vijerovatno viroza (to sam i ja znala, ima temperaturicu i kašalj), a osip je vjerovatno alergija ali možda i nije.   :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Sorry. Morala sam se izjadati.

----------


## bebelina

Samo se ti jadaj! Nikako i nikad mi nije legao . Inace znam reci da taj ruke na moju djecu vise stavit nece i dobro za svu srecu funkcioniramo i bez njega. 
A zasto vodis dijete kod njega ako ga se toliko boji? Tu srece nema, mjenjaj doktora.

----------


## bfamily

Oba puta nam je mijenjao našu doktoricu. 
Ma drugi put kad vidim da on radi idem sa malom na hitnu ili direkt u bolnicu. Sve je bolje od Barake.   :Mad:

----------


## Erin

> Vise puta!  Covjek je kazu dobar doktor , ali je definitivno idiot. Iako ovo dobar doktor kod mog slucaja ne stoji.


potpisujem. da sam ga slušala S. odavno više ne bih dojila!

----------


## tinkie winkie

potpisujem sve navedene komentare

----------


## klia

Vjerujte, nije B najgori na svijetu. Ima jedan u bolnici od kojega ja dobivam osip koliko je bezobrazan. I to onako, jednom rečenicom, a ne bi čovjek očekivao od njegove pojave.

----------


## tinkie winkie

jel D.R.??

----------


## ninaXY

Meni je B. napisao u onom pismu što napišu kad dođeš na hitnu da mi dijete ima dobar refleks sisanja. A dijete je tad imalo dvije i pol godine   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## pale

A meni je B. još u rodilištu rekao da slobodno ostanem u bolnici ako se budem tako ponašala ( prekrila sam dijete tetrom dok je on pregledavao drugu djecu, a inaće su mi je odnosili navećer na neonatologiju da se ne pothladi, imali smo dodatnu grijalicu u sobi jer je ranije rođena. Ali ne, ja pretjerujem sa jednom tetrom... ne moram ni ići iz bolnice jer ćemo se ako se takobudem ponašala brzo vratiti   :Razz:  ), ma užas... Šef pedijatrije mi je bio ok, valjda mu je bio neki dobar period   :Grin:

----------


## Rhea

> A meni je B. još u rodilištu rekao da slobodno ostanem u bolnici ako se budem tako ponašala ( prekrila sam dijete tetrom dok je on pregledavao drugu djecu, a inaće su mi je odnosili navećer na neonatologiju da se ne pothladi, imali smo dodatnu grijalicu u sobi jer je ranije rođena. Ali ne, ja pretjerujem sa jednom tetrom... ne moram ni ići iz bolnice jer ćemo se ako se takobudem ponašala brzo vratiti   ), ma užas...


Strašno  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## klia

Nije D.R.

----------


## dijanam

*džez* 

Je li Laura nastupala u petak u predstavi Mislav u svijetu bajki? Jel ona bila Pinokio?

----------


## džez

:Yes:  

a mi smo štreberski sjedili u prvom redu   :Aparatic:  

bili ste? komentar?

----------


## dijanam

a što da ti kažem, zvijezda je rođena!!
stvarno je odlična!!

----------


## džez

malo uzurpiramo topic   :Embarassed:  , ali kad smo već tu   :Grin:  

veseli me što se time bavi s guštom i lakoćom, a veliku ulogu u njenom  entuzijazmu igraju i novostečena prijateljstva. specifikum u tim druženjima je to da ima djece svih dobnih skupina, povezane istom aktivnošću i sličnim senzibilitetom, a za neke se ne može reći ni da su više djeca (Laura je imala ulogu i u Disco burgeru, pa je s njima provela puno vremena, čak i više nego s vršnjacima). druže se bez predrasuda i vidim da se iskreno vole i uvažavaju, bez obzira na dob, spol i različite sposobnosti, što je totalna suprotnost od međusobnih odnosa djece u školskoj sredini.
ovo iskustvo nas je sve obogatilo   :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

E upravo to!
Ta je skupina djece bas posebna i mislim da mogu biti ogledan primjer kako nam drustvo treba izgledati (vjerujem da je to i zbog Matijinog pristupa). 
Isto tako su bili s uvazavanjem prihvatili i Katu, kad je imala manje od 6 godina. 
A moja poznanica je rekla da to tamo nije dramska, da je to psihoterapija i da joj se dijete preporodilo otkad ide.
I predstave su im odlicne. Meni se jako svidjela ona druga "Tko to tamo laže".

----------


## tinkie winkie

a o čemu konkretno vas dvije pričate?
Probudile ste mi znatiželju...

----------


## dijanam

Sad sam skuzila da nas dvije ustvari chatamo (a to nisam nikad u zivotu radila, majkemi). I to tako nepristojno da nitko ne kuzi niti o cemu pricamo   :Grin:  

Pricamo o Kazalisnoj udruzi IGRAJMO SE

http://www.igrajmo-se-zadar.hr/

----------


## tinkie winkie

pa vidiš da i iz chata može proizaći nešto korisno i za ostale...   :Grin:  

Ja za ovo nisam imala pojma, i čini mi se super!

----------


## mirna2005

E sad ste i mene zainteresirale....možete nam nešto reći o dječjim predstavama i dobnim skupinama koje djeluju unutar udruge?  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Rhea

Zvuči baš zanimljivo. Dajte nam par informacija...

----------


## tinkie winkie

E, baj d vej, da se pohvalimo, upisali smo Martu Lopticu, kreće najesen  :D

----------


## bebelina

Loptica  :Heart:  bravo za Martu! Nadam se da ce joj se sviditi.

----------


## ninaXY

Od koliko godina je loptica? Ima li što od 3 godine?

----------


## Erin

Loptica je od 4 g. i mi smo upisali jakova, kreće na jesen. nisam sigurna ima li što za trogodišnjake, bar ja nisam čula..

----------


## Pepe2

Ja sam gledala "Disco burger" i upravo me odusevila skupina te najmanje djece...nemam pojma koji su i ciji su od vas ovdje, ali zbilja su mi oni odnijeli najvece simpatije, a dosla sam gledati svoje ucenike ....

----------


## bebelina

http://www.ezadar.hr/clanak/arsenal-...znaku-igracaka

----------


## klia

Mali info: plaža u Zatonu je besplatna nakon 17h. Na znanje i ravnanje. Nama je to uvjerljivo najbolja plaža za klince na zadarskom području.

----------


## klia

Mali info: plaža u Zatonu je besplatna nakon 17h. Na znanje i ravnanje. Nama je to uvjerljivo najbolja plaža za klince na zadarskom području.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> http://www.ezadar.hr/clanak/arsenal-subota-u-znaku-igracaka


mogu misliti koja će gužva biti. Mi smo bili na sličnom programu, ove zime za sv. Nikolu, i jedva našli malo mista.

----------


## kurioža

to je u ovu subotu?

----------


## trenta

> Mali info: plaža u Zatonu je besplatna nakon 17h. Na znanje i ravnanje. Nama je to uvjerljivo najbolja plaža za klince na zadarskom području.


ovo me razveselilo  :D 
inače naplaću ulaz sa autom 50kn  :shock: 

mi smo isto bili za sv. nikolu u arsenala i bila je ogromna gužva, čisto sumnjam da će i sad biti s obzirom na ove vrućine.
samo što mi ura nikako ne paše jer on u to vrijeme spava a sve da ga i uspijem održati budnog ja radim do 1h, jedino da aktiviram babu...

----------


## bebelina

Kako pise ovu subotu , a ja naisla na info i stavila tu , pa ko voli nek ide!

----------


## klia

Bili u Arsenalu i razočarali se. Dosta djece je išlo kući plačući zbog čudnih kriterija dijeljenja nagrada. Zamalo i M, ali se na kraju uspio skulirati i otpjevati pjesmicu da bi dobio nagradu na kraju. Hvala Bogu, bio je uporan. Ali mnoštvo djece (mlađe i sramežljivije) ostalo je razočarano.
Mogli su im svima barem bombone podijeliti, ako već nije bilo plakata, dvd-a i Traktora Toma za sve.
A vrhunac je bio kad su se Nindje Kornjače počele tući  :Mad:  onako, za zabavu.
Doduše, zar smo od korporacijske zabave mogli očekivati pedagogiju? :/

----------


## kurioža

onda mi je drago da nismo išli ali smo zato bili u zatonu na plaži i oduševljeni smooooooooooooo svi od reda , ja mm a lucija pogotovo :D

----------


## bebelina

Ajme , Klia sad mi je zao sto sam uopce stavila link!  :Sad:

----------


## klia

Bebe, ne pretjeruj  :Kiss:  M je naučio veliku životnu lekciju, uspio je svladati ljutnju, strah i sram i sam se izboriti za sebe. Baš sam bila ponosna na njega. Tako da nije svako zlo za zlo. 8)

----------


## Gioia

Ne znam znate li, na Borik se ne plaća upad?  Jednom smo došli u 17:30 a jednom u 18, na ulaz kod Yachtinga, lipo ušli unutra autom, puno ima mista za parking ispod borova, rasprostrli se u hladu, pješčana plaža puna bebača, more toplo (malo mutno doduše, zbog piciginaša).  U blizini kava i sladoled, tuš, paravani za presvlačenje...  I začudo, uopće nema puno ljudi???  :shock:

----------


## kurioža

ja sam bila uvjerena da se plaća čak mi se čini da sam vidila nekog dečka kako stoji na ulazu,hm hm,a da to nije ko u zatonu posli 5 mukte upad?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja sam lani tamo išla svaki radni dan iza posla. Posli 5 se ne plaća upad, ima mista za pošteni parking, nije velika gužva na plaži, za okupat se za uru vrimena- meni bilo idealno. Mada u jeku sezone, i kad su bile velike vrućine bila bi gužva na plaži i u 20:00 h, ali to sam doživjela svega 2-3 put.

----------


## bebelina

Boook  :Bye:  Ima li koga ?

----------


## pale

Boook   :Love:

----------


## bebelina

A tu si! Kava?  :Trep trep:

----------


## pale

Da tu sam, ali Iva ima neku ludu virozu, u karanteni smo   :Grin:

----------


## štrigica

drage moje... treba mi savjet - di ću sparkovat auto na 4 dana krajem 8 miseca a da me ne dođe parking više nego spiza za ta 4 dana....

----------


## štrigica

ajme anchi & mukice sad sam vidila prvi post na ovom topicu - molim vas potjerajte me odavde negdi di smin ovo pitat   :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Iza Jazina(stara kosarkaska dvorana) je veliko besplatno parkiraliste ,pored autobusnog kolodvora,nasuprot bolnice..Ne znam koliko poznajes Zadar?

----------


## štrigica

znam sva ova mjesta koja si nabrojala (za sva od luke pičim do pumpne i skrenem desno jel tako?) ovo iza Jazina mi se čini najbliže (idem na katamaran za Silbu)...

----------


## štrigica

ajme šta san smotana - pitanje je bilo - ovo iza Jazina mi se čini najbliže katamaranu, jel to točno? i znam di su Jazine ali nikako smistit parking u blizinu   :Embarassed:  ajd sad: na prvom semaforu iz luke skreni ?

----------


## bebelina

Prvi semafor iz luke skrenes desno, zatim prvo skretanje desno( kod autobusne stanice) i skoro pred bedemom ti je nizbrdica za uc na parkiraliste s desne strane.Nekad se moglo na parkiraliste uci i prolazom prije semafora,izmedu bedema i kosarkaske dvorane. Nisam sigurna moze li se i sad. 
Ako je to puno imas besplatno parkiraliste odmah s gornje strane ceste , di je nekad vojarna bila. Za bolnicu skreces ljevo , a parking je desno.

----------


## bebelina

Stani ,prvi semafor iz luke je onaj na mostu,ne mozes skrenit vec samo uci u  grad   :Embarassed:  ,a drugi je ovaj kod Jazina. Znaci od drugog desno, desno , desno.

----------


## pale

Pa di ste sve nestale  8) , ne pijete kavu ili   :Grin:

----------


## bebelina

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=67010
Tu smo! A moze i kava past samo da vrime bude ok!  :Grin:

----------


## bfamily

Jeste čuli da će biti nešto za djecu u subotu u City Galeriji???  :? 
MM je nešto načuo na radiju ali nije siguran o čemu se radi.

----------


## bebelina

Amo cure , di ste sve nestale? Kava? Cakula?   :Cekam:

----------


## deepbluesea

Nekako mi se cini da bi bilo u redu da moj prvi post bude na ovom topicu ... lokalpatriotizam možda ... iako osjecam da možda ipak ne pripadam tu ... sve u svemu da se predstavim ... jedna nesuđena mama iz zadra ... pozzz

----------


## bebelina

> Nekako mi se cini da bi bilo u redu da moj prvi post bude na ovom topicu ... lokalpatriotizam možda ... iako osjecam da možda ipak ne pripadam tu ... sve u svemu da se predstavim ... jedna nesuđena mama iz zadra ... pozzz


Ne kuzim? Zasto ne pripadas tu? :?  Primamo mlade, stare, lipe, grube, mrsave , debele , velike , male , muske , zenske , stalnog prebivalista , vikendase , prolaznike ,turiste...   :Grin:  
Koji kriterij ne zadovoljavas?  :Smile:

----------


## deepbluesea

> Tweeety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nekako mi se cini da bi bilo u redu da moj prvi post bude na ovom topicu ... lokalpatriotizam možda ... iako osjecam da možda ipak ne pripadam tu ... sve u svemu da se predstavim ... jedna nesuđena mama iz zadra ... pozzz
> 
> 
> Ne kuzim? Zasto ne pripadas tu? :?  Primamo mlade, stare, lipe, grube, mrsave , debele , velike , male , muske , zenske , stalnog prebivalista , vikendase , prolaznike ,turiste...   
> Koji kriterij ne zadovoljavas?


pa nekako mi se cini da ste sve mame ... ja nisam  :Sad:

----------


## bebelina

Pa , bit ces!   :Smile:

----------


## deepbluesea

> Pa , bit ces!


e ... iz tvojih usta u Njegove uši  :Wink:  ... hvala ...

----------


## pale

Tweety, dobro došla u naše malo društvance   :Grin:  
Na početku sam i ja bila jedina koja nisam bila mama, ali su me brzo zarazile   :Laughing:  , zato druži se s nama. 
U subotu, u CG, u 11 sati, u Soniku dolaze nam Fifi i Cvjetno društvo :D Iva obožava Fifi tako da ja moram znati kad je Fifi u gradu... 8) 
Samo se bojim da ovaj put nećemo biti u Zd baš u subotu  :/

----------


## deepbluesea

Hvala curke na dobrodošlici   :Love:

----------


## bfamily

Thanx pale. onda dolazimo na Fifi. jupiiii  :D

----------


## mirna2005

Pročitah nešto da dolazi Fifi ali nisam baš najbolje razumjela di?? Ako moja M čuje da je bila a mi nismo to popratili biti će suza....Tweeety,dobro došla   :Love:  !!

----------


## bfamily

> U subotu, u CG, u 11 sati, u Soniku dolaze nam Fifi i Cvjetno društvo :D Iva obožava Fifi tako da ja moram znati kad je Fifi u gradu... 8)


Eto pale je sve rekla, u City Galeriji, bivši rodni centar Relja.   :Grin:

----------


## bfamily

> Eto pale je sve rekla, u City Galeriji, bivši *rodni* centar Relja.


Upsi   :Embarassed:  robni

----------


## Dia

> pale prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U subotu, u CG, u 11 sati, u Soniku dolaze nam Fifi i Cvjetno društvo :D Iva obožava Fifi tako da ja moram znati kad je Fifi u gradu... 8) 
> 
> 
> Eto pale je sve rekla, u City Galeriji, bivši robni centar Relja.


a ja bas pitala md koji se to novi centar otvorio u zadru   :Embarassed:

----------


## klia

> bfamily prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eto pale je sve rekla, u City Galeriji, bivši *rodni* centar Relja.  
> 
> 
> Upsi   robni


Pod hitno ići na drugo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pale

> bfamily prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bfamily prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Sutra je u bakmaz centru na Bokanjcu Roary i ekipa u 18:30, ako sam dobro zapamtila. Ko voli...

----------


## mirna2005

Moja se Mirna doslovno zalijepi za tv dok traje taj crtić....Cura voli autiće...  :Wink:

----------


## pale

Ej cure, je li zna netko koji dječji kardiolog radi u ZD bolnici, znam da se čeka jako dugo na pregled, je li samo jedan, zašto se čeka 5 - 6 mjeseci  :?

----------


## RING

Radi jedino dr. Milić, znam da je jedno vrijeme prošle godine bio u zg na usavršavanju, možda je opet išao. A privatno radi dr. Moković

----------


## Nomoget

Dr.Moković ti radi privatno(na Boriku) pa se kod njega naruči.Milić je trenutno u ZD,tj.nije više na specijalizaciji.

----------


## pale

Hvala cure, idemo privatno kod dr Mokovića, u bolnici bi bili na redu u 4/09  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marijana07

Bog!
Evo da se  i ja prijavim. Već dugo surfam po forumu, ali tek sam danas naletila na ovaj topic. 
Naša beba stiže u veljači i jedva čekamo.
Pozdrav svima! :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pale

Dobrodošla  :D

----------


## big mamy

:D  :D  :D  :D 
dobrodošla!

----------


## Erin

Dobrodošla!!  :D    :D

----------


## Dia

pitanjce,
dal ima sad u 12 mj. neka dogadjanja za klince u Zadru, mi bi voljeli doci

vidim 14.12. za Sv. Luce bit ce nesto u Relji
ajde ak netko sto zna da napise

----------


## ivana2008

23.12. u 17h je u Gradskoj knjiznici radionica na temu Dolazi nam Bozic - to je u sklopu radionica koje se odrzavaju svaka dva tjedna utorkom u 17h za djecu od 0-3 godine. Pretpostavljam da ce biti zgodno jer su i ove ostale radionice bile dobre.

----------


## dijanam

evo ja sam malo za sebe skinula sa stranica Zadarskog lista i Gradske knjiznice:

SVJETSKI DAN VOLONTERA
Arsenal
05.12.2008. u 12:00 

 ADVENT U ZADRU 2008 -
BOŽIĆNA BAJKA
Kazalište lutaka Zadar
06.12.2008. u 10:00 
Predstava na nov način prikazuje priču Isusova rođenja, a autoricu Višnju Stahuljak inspirirala je narodna legenda prema kojoj se u Badnjoj noći ljudi i životinje mogu međusobno razumjeti i razgovarati. Glazbu za predstavu skladao je Ivo Nižić, a glazbene će dijelove uz glumce izvesti i zbor Condura Croatica.
Početak predstava u 10 i 19 sati!

Ostalo
ADVENT U ZADRU 2008
Zadar
06.12.2008. 
09:00-13:00 - VUKOVARU ZA DAR - Narodni trg
10:00-11:00 - „Božićna bajka", premijera lutkarske predstave u Kazalištu lutaka (Jazine)
11:15-13:00 - SV. NIKOLA I KRAMPUS - Jazine - Narodni trg - Kalelarga
20:00-22:00 - Pomorska večer uz nastup klape HRM „Sveti Juraj" - Arsenal
VUKOVARU ZA DAR
Narodni trg
06.12.2008. u 09:00 
U organizaciji Županijske koordinacije za ljudska prava Zadarske županije već drugu godinu za redom povodom predstojećih blagdana provodi se humanitarna akcija kojom se darivaju djeca i odrasli grada Vukovara - grada heroja. Akcija se provodi u suradnji s Franjevačkim samostanom u Vukovaru. U glazbenom dijelu nastupaju: Đani Maršan, Ivica Sikirić Ićo, Davor Pekota, Dario Terzin, Roko Pastulović / klapa Kadena, Jessica i Charlotte Leitch, Brane Buturić, Klapa Kadena, Klapa Kontrada, Klapa Pakoštane, Klapa Ko Librići, Sastav HKUMST - a Maggnifikat, KUD Nevijana, Društvo Naša djeca Biograd, Višnja Klobučar - Sastav mladih, Radost - zbor mladih župe UBDM Zadar - Belafuža, Atilio Orlović: Cesarica, Kondura - studentska ženska klapa i Duo ugostiteljske škole: Vice Sikirić i Josipa Mustać.

ADVENT U ZADRU 2008
Kalelarga, Narodni trg
13.12.2008. 
11:15-13:00 - SV. LUCE Jazine - Narodni trg - Kalelarga
09:00-13:00 - Humanitarna akcija za djecu s Down sindromom - Narodni trg
Prodajna akcija Udruge roditelja djece s Down sindromom
Narodni trg

13.12.2008. 
Udruga za Down sindrom Zadarske županije osnovana je u proljeće 2007. godine. Suočeni s postojećim vrlo lošim stanjem u pristupu, integraciji i radu s osobama s Down sindromom, roditelji djece jednostavno su bili prisiljeni sami se organizirati, kako bi se barem vrlo malim dijelom približili onom što se može i što se čini na tom području u razvijenijim europskim zemljama. Cilj je senzibilizirati društvenu zajednicu prema osobama s DS, unaprijediti zdravstvenu i psihosocijalno skrb, obrazovanje, zapošljavanje i uključivanje osoba s DS u sve segmente društvene zajednice. Kao jednu od brojnih aktivnosti Udruga će u subotu, dana 13. prosinca, organizirati štand na kojemu će biti prezentirani ekološki proizvodi - izrađeni od strane djece i osoba s DS, te ih time predstaviti široj društvenoj zajednici.

SVETA LUCIJA U ARSENALU
Arsenal
14.12.2008. u 10:00 
Novi radio i One2play u Roary automobilu dovode sv. Luciju. Slijedi Roary vožnja spretnosti, kviz na temu sv. Lucije i Mini talent show. Program organiziraju One2Play, Novi Radio i Arsenal.

BOŽIĆNI KONCERT
HKK Zadar
15.12.2008. u 20:00 
Ovogodišnji Božićni koncert u HKK Zadar održat će se u ponedjeljak, dana 15. prosinca 2008. godine uz sudjelovanje glazbenih umjetnika Carlosa i Catije Werneck, Gabi Novak, Ivane Husar i Matije Dedića. Početak koncerta je u 20 sati.

RADIONICA ZA DJECU: BOŽIĆNA PTICA
Arsenal
20.12.2008. u 10:00 
Radionicu/igraonicu vodi odgojiteljica predškolske djece Irena Vrđuka, a radionica je namijenjena djeci od 3 godine starosti i starijoj.

BOŽIĆNA PRIČA
HKK Zadar
21.12.2008. u 19:00 
Plesna predstava Dramsko ritmičko mažoret ansambla Ella

SNJEŽNA BAJKA
HKK Zadar
22.12.2008. u 18:00 
Stiglo je vrijeme Djeda Božićnjaka. Kazaljke na satu su se poklopile, a kako je stigla zima, počeo je padati snijeg i djeca su napravila snjegoviće. Istovremeno Djed Božićnjak u svom poštanskom uredu slaže poklone, dvije djevojčice za to vrijeme, iako u zadnji tren, šalju pisma Djedu Božićnjaku, koji po pisma šalje svog pomoćnika vilenjaka, što ovaj i učini...
Plesna predstava u udruge Gesta autorice Nene Jurišić u kojoj nastupa oko 150 djece svih uzrasta.

SNJEŽNA BAJKA
Arsenal
27.12.2008. u 11:00 
Izvedba dječje predstave SNJEŽNA BAJKA, autorice i koreografkinje Nene Jurišić. Predstavu izvodi Plesna udruga Gesta. Nakon predstave djecu će posjetiti Djed Božićnjak. Organizator: Radio 057
Ostalo

RADIONICA ZA DJECU: VJEŽBAJMO I PLEŠIMO ZAJEDNO
Arsenal
27.12.2008. u 10:00 
Radionicu/igraonicu vodi odgojiteljica predškolske djece Irena Vrđuka, a radionica je namijenjena djeci od 3 godine starosti i starijoj.

DJEČJA PREDSTAVA UDRUGE ODGOJITELJA "MARAŠKA“
Arsenal
28.12.2008. u 11:00 

08.12.'08. i 9.12.	 
17:00 - 19:00 	 	 
Likovna radionica za djecu, voditeljica Manuela Vladić Maštruko 
MJESTO: Arbanasi 
ORGANIZATOR: GKZD, ogranak Arbanasi 
VRSTA DOGAĐANJA: radionica 
OPIS: Akademska slikarica Manuela Vladić Maštruko vodit će likovnu radionicu za djecu. 


09.12.'08.		
17:00 - 18:00 	 	 
Mala igraonica, radionica za bebe i roditelje 
MJESTO: MMD 
ORGANIZATOR: GKZD 
OPIS: O hiperaktivnosti kod djece govorit će Zlata Simić, defektologica Dječjeg vrtića Sunce. 


11.16.18. i 23. 12..'08.	
16:00 - 18:00 	 	  	
U susret Božiću i Novoj godini 
MJESTO: Ploča 
OPIS: Redovite kreativne radionice za djecu osnovnoškolskog uzrasta u Ogranku Ploča. Voditeljica radionice, knjižničarka Biserka Kulaš, zajedno s djecom izrađuje božićne ukrase. 


13.12.'08.	 
11:00 - 12:00 	 	 
Obilježavanje blagdana svete Lucije 
MJESTO: Arbanasi 
ORGANIZATOR: GKZD Ogranak Arbanasi 
VRSTA DOGAĐANJA: radionica 

23.12.'08.	
17:00 - 18:30 	 	 
Mala igraonica, radionica za bebe i roditelje 
MJESTO: MMD 
ORGANIZATOR: GKZD

----------


## Dia

:Kiss:

----------


## pale

Je li zna netko di ima sutra ujutro sv. Nikola, baš bi nam trebao sutra u jutarnjim satima.Ovo na Trgu nam je opcija da bude lipo vrime, a opcija za ružno vrime :?

----------


## kurioža

ooo super,fala Dijana ,...  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

*SUB ,13.12. SV. LUCE* Jazine - Narodni trg - Kalelarga
  11:15–13:00 Humanitarna akcija za djecu s Down sindromom

*UTO ,23.12. DJED BOŽIĆNJAK* uz program na Narodnom trgu
 Od Jazina do Foruma 11:15–13:30

IZBOR NAJLJEPŠEG E-MAIL-A DJEDU BOŽIĆNJAKU – uz nagrade        mail-ove slati na dragi.djede@tzzadar.hr

----------


## bebelina

Cure , javila se Nogomet da je rodila!
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...854692#1854692

----------


## ivana2008

Super :D  :D  :D 
Nadam  se da je nisu previse izgnjavili i da ce nam se uskoro javiti.
Cestitke mami i bebi  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Cure, jednoj nasoj novopecenoj sugradanki treba pouzdan i dobar doktor opce prakse! Prijedlozi, pohvale i pokude , molim sad!  :Smile:

----------


## talibasi

pozdrav od nove sugrađanke! :D 

zar nitko nema niti jednog liječnika opće medicine za povaliti i preporučiti? bebelina, hvala na postu i prijedlogu za pedijaticu! uspjeli smo se prijaviti! 

 :Kiss:

----------


## talibasi

> zar nitko nema niti jednog liječnika opće medicine za povaliti i preporučiti?


ups, ispricavam se zbog greske! pohvaliti, naravno!

----------


## bebelina

Ocito su sve zdrave i ne idu u likara.

----------


## talibasi

bolje da je tako!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kikic

Cure iz Zadra, imate li kakvu pouzdanu tetu čuvalicu, 5 sati dnevno, pet dana u tjednu? Jednostavno ne mogu naći osobu, ili su zauzete ili neće takvu obavezu ili su prestare, svaka mi ima neku ispriku....

----------


## Gioia

Talibasi, evo ja mogu preporučiti svoju dr.Nadu Besednik, na Poluotoku.  Sestra Marina je izvanredna i ne mogu je dovoljno nahvaliti.  Par puta mi je došlo, doduše, da se prebacim kod nekog drugog, ali sad mi je drago što nisam.  Svak ima bolje i lošije dane, pa tako i naši doktori...

----------


## Gioia

A *Kikic*, baš mi je žao, ja bih tako rado bila teta čuvalica, u firmi je neko opsadno stanje i ne znamo što će biti sutra, možda dobijem otkaz ali držim se dokle god ne dobijem otkaz, nikako da se pustim i odlučim uz svoje dijete (15mj.) čuvati još jedno ili dvoje...  Financije, naravno...
Čak ne znam nikoju tetu koja čuva...

Sorry što ti ne mogu pomoći.

----------


## Gioia

Nego oće li biti skoro neki koncertić za djecu kod nas, malena mi je jučer odgledala sat vremena Žakovog koncerta u Lisinskom bez da je trepnula!

Oćel bit što za maškare?

----------


## bebelina

> Talibasi, evo ja mogu preporučiti svoju dr.Nadu Besednik, na Poluotoku.  Sestra Marina je izvanredna i ne mogu je dovoljno nahvaliti.  Par puta mi je došlo, doduše, da se prebacim kod nekog drugog, ali sad mi je drago što nisam.  Svak ima bolje i lošije dane, pa tako i naši doktori...


Moze ispravak?   :Wink:  Marina je fenomenalna ,komunikativna , usluzna, ali doktorica...  :Nope:

----------


## talibasi

kikic, hvala na odgovoru. bebelina, također!  :Kiss:  
jeste li cule za dr.pavlovic, isto na poluotoku?! cula sam od jedne prijateljice da je ok. 
mozete li mi preporuciti zubara koji ima dara za djecu? odvela bi svoje decke na prvu kontrolu, pa se mislim gdje i kod koga. 
i jos jedno pitanjce, pa sam gotova...trebam preporuku za djecjeg okulistu (po mogucnosti drzavnog, ali moze i privatnog) jer bi trebali obaviti redovitu kontrolu (rođeni ranije, pa kontroliramo oci svakih 6 mjseci).  
kao sto vidite skroz sam izgubljena u zadru pa su sve preporuke dobrodosle! 

puno hvala!

----------


## Gioia

Talibasi, kod doktorice sam baš nekidan na zidu vidjela plakat za zubare Dijan u Braće Vranjanina 9 koji rade plombe u bojama za mliječne zubiće, e ali sad kad ih idem tražit vidim da je to privatna praxa...  darn.

Bio je na VOX TV-u prije par mjeseci jedan mladi zubar i s toliko je oduševljenja govorio o dječjim zubićima...  Prezime čini mi se T, eh puno sam ti pomogla...   :Laughing:  
Nego pogleč ovo:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...21d0a06394faf9

Za okulistu ti ne znam reć.

----------


## bebelina

Za dr. Pavlovic pojma nemam.
Zubari Dijani su privatnici , vec dugo , a ja svoje vodim kod dr.Vujanic-Sinkovic. Nama je ok , ali bojim se da ce za par godina u penziju.
A za okulistu pitat cu frendicu , pa javit , jer njena curka je od najranijeg djetinstva stalno na kontrolama.

----------


## Gioia

*Bebelina*, di se nalazi ordinacija dr. VUjanić-Sinković?  Tribat će nam za par godina   :Grin:  .

A zna li netko oćel bit što za dicu za maškare?  Neki koncert za dječicu u zatvorenom?  Moja mala je sat vremena takoreći buljila nekidan u Žakov koncert u Lisinskom na TV-u, vidim da je moram počet vodit na koncerte.

----------


## Gioia

Oh sad vidim spominješ pemziju...  Niš onda, ne tribaš pisat.

----------


## Trina

> Talibasi, kod doktorice sam baš nekidan na zidu vidjela plakat za zubare Dijan u Braće Vranjanina 9 koji rade plombe u bojama za mliječne zubiće, e ali sad kad ih idem tražit vidim da je to privatna praxa...  darn.
> 
> Bio je na VOX TV-u prije par mjeseci jedan mladi zubar i s toliko je oduševljenja govorio o dječjim zubićima...  Prezime čini mi se T, eh puno sam ti pomogla...   
> Nego pogleč ovo:
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...21d0a06394faf9
> 
> Za okulistu ti ne znam reć.


Da nije dr. Babara? On ima privatnu ordinaciju u Pakoštanima.

----------


## Trina

> Cure iz Zadra, imate li kakvu pouzdanu tetu čuvalicu, 5 sati dnevno, pet dana u tjednu? Jednostavno ne mogu naći osobu, ili su zauzete ili neće takvu obavezu ili su prestare, svaka mi ima neku ispriku....


Odi na faks (veleučilište, bivša vojarna) i stavi oglas da ti treba netko za čuvanje djece. Vjerujem da će se naći studentica predškolskog, tj apsolventica (jer studentica nebi ni imala vremena) sa dovoljno znanja a možda i iskustva u čuvanju. Ja bi tako

----------


## Gioia

> Da nije dr. Babara? On ima privatnu ordinaciju u Pakoštanima.


Je tako je, hvala!  Nema ordinaciju preko HZZO-a?   :Sad:

----------


## Trina

Koliko ja znam on je privatnik. Ali nazovi pa pitaj, tako je najsigurnije. Za njega sam čula same pohvale. Zna s djecom, strašno je brbljav  :Grin:  (meni to nebi odgovaralo ali ljude valjda opusti) i pedantan i dobar u svom poslu.

----------


## Gioia

Guglala sam ga, radi u Biogradu: http://www.zena.hr/adresar/subjekt/b..._stom/907.aspx

----------


## Trina

Ne radi, radi u Pakoštanima. On je iz Biograda i prije je radio kući, sad više ne. Ako ti treba mogu ti nabaviti br tel.

----------


## Gioia

Hvala, našla sam ga u imeniku   :Smile:

----------


## RING

Zna li tko radno vrijeme poliklinike Crvelin?

----------


## bebelina

Tel.:023/305-999 nazovi pa provjeri

----------


## bebelina

> trebam preporuku za djecjeg okulistu (po mogucnosti drzavnog, ali moze i privatnog) jer bi trebali obaviti redovitu kontrolu (rođeni ranije, pa kontroliramo oci svakih 6 mjseci).


OB Zadar
dr. Zoran Sessa 

Privatna
dr. Nikolina Basioli
Trgovinski cenatr Relja

----------


## pale

Ja sam jako zadovoljna sa svojom dr opće prakse... dr Biljana Mračić.
Što se tiče okuliste za djecu, ja sam Ivu vodila u bolnicu, u prizemlju pedijatrije imaš baš za djecu, na desno, čim uđeš odmah kod aparata za napitke  :Laughing:  Znam da se dugo čeka, ali su bili baš super, Iva je onda imala godinu dana i bili su super s njom, tako da nam je to jedan od bezbolnijih odlazaka kod dr-a.( mogu ti pogledati na nalazu koji je dr bio) MM je bio kod dr. Basioli i jako je zadovoljan, a  i inaće sam za nju čula samo pohvale. Da sam morala ići privatno sa Ivom kod okuliste išla bih kod nje. Ja sma ti prošla s Ivom dosta tih dr-a u Zd jer je Iva isto ranije rođena, pa ako te još što zanima pitaj   :Kiss:

----------


## dalmatinka

> Zna li tko radno vrijeme poliklinike Crvelin?


ujutro 9-13
popodne 17-20

----------


## RING

:Kiss:

----------


## talibasi

cure, hvala na svim informacijama!

pale, gdje se nalazi dr.mračić? super za okuliste u bolnici! odmah mi je lakse! a jeste li mozda bile kod neuropedijatra? i ta nas kontrola čeka kad napune 3 godine. 

zaista, organizira li se išta u gradu za karneval? moji su opčinjeni "makajama" = maškarama!   :Laughing:  


 :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

hej Talibasi, nisam te dugo cula, vidim malci su super, bas mi je drago

ja sam isla sa M. kod neuropedijatra u bolnicu, dugo se ceka, imaju sistem da se upises predhodni mjesec za iduci, no moras zvati 1. dan iduceg mjeseca da vidis kad si i dal si uopce dobila termin
e sad ja sam zadnje bila prije jedno godinu dana, radila je samo jedna dr. R. jer je druga dr. D. otisla, ne znam kak je sad tj. dal je dosao jos tko raditi
ta kaj je otisla mi je bila koma, jednom sam je pitala da zbog cega ga salje na neke pretrage, odgovorila mi je drsko "zato sto to meni treba" mislim   :Rolling Eyes:   i nikad nije htjela objasniti nalaze nego je govorila da to nije njen posao nego od moje pedijatrice, a ona specijalista
a ova dr. R. mi je ok zena, sve je mozes pitati, objasni ti sve, bas je ugodna
a i fizijatrica mi je super bila

nas sad sa 3. godine ceka hrpa tih svih pretraga, opet fizijatar i neuroped., te po prvi puta psiholog, logoped i neznam sto jos

----------


## pale

Dr Biljana Zigurski Mracic je u ulici I. Gundulica 4, bivse zgrade Solidarnosti.
Neuropedijatra smo obavili privatno, dr Mikecin, jer se stvarno dugo ceka u bolnici, a bilo nam je hitno zbog papira za dopust za njegu djeteta. To za preglede sa tri godine mi nikad nijedan dr nije spomenuo
 :? Fizijatrica nam je rekla kad je prohodala ako vidim nesto sumnjivo da joj se javim, ina'e vise ne moramo na pregled

----------


## Dia

mislim da sva djeca koji su vjezbaci moraju proci te kontrole sa 3. god

----------


## bebelina

Cure, zna li itko telefon Reto centra Zadar? Na 023 / 322 885 se nitko ne javlja.

----------


## bebelina

http://www.sv-filipjakov.hr/hrv/doga...a&link=cvijece
Redovi cvijeca, radionice za djecu i odrasle , druzenje s Fifi..
Samo da se razvedri.

----------


## talibasi

pozdrav zadranke, 

ne znam jel vrtićka tema spada ovdje ili ne (uputite me na link, ako nije ovdje, please) ali trebala bi malu pomoć. 
ima li netko iskustva s vrtićem Duga (sunce), vrtićem Voštarnica ili vrtićem Pčelica (Radost). svi komentari su dobrodošli! 
puno hvala

----------


## klia

Curke, evo samo da vam javim gdje je obavijest o novim Izvorovim radionicama za trudnice (u svibnju)

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...786&highlight=


Lip vam pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka

> pozdrav zadranke, 
> 
> ne znam jel vrtićka tema spada ovdje ili ne (uputite me na link, ako nije ovdje, please) ali trebala bi malu pomoć. 
> ima li netko iskustva s vrtićem Duga (sunce), vrtićem Voštarnica ili vrtićem Pčelica (Radost). svi komentari su dobrodošli! 
> puno hvala


Meni je Pčelica odlična.
Je zgrada stara , oronula , ali su tete njabolje koje sam do sada srela.
Atmosfera je domaća , sve tete znaju svu djecu , druže se , idu na manifestacije , dosta kreativnog rada....

----------


## talibasi

dalmatinka, hvala na odgovoru! 
koliko je grupa u pčelici? kako su raspoređeni po dobi? koliko ih ima u skupinama?
mi smo nedavno doselili iz splita pa o organizacijskoj strani zadarskih vrtića nemam pojma!

----------


## dijanam

talibasi, evo ti linkova na stranice Sunca i Radosti

http://www.radost-zadar.hr/
http://www.djecji-vrtic-sunce-zadar.hr/

i pretrazi "vrtici zadar", bilo je nekih tema vec.

Cujem izvrsne komentare na Vostarnicu, kazu da je domaca atmosfera, izvrsne odgajateljice itd.

Ja imam iskustva samo s Vruljicom (jako pozitivna!).

----------


## dalmatinka

> dalmatinka, hvala na odgovoru! 
> koliko je grupa u pčelici? kako su raspoređeni po dobi? koliko ih ima u skupinama?
> mi smo nedavno doselili iz splita pa o organizacijskoj strani zadarskih vrtića nemam pojma!


ima 
jaslička
starija jaslička
mješovita
predškolska
nemam pojma koliko ih je u grupama
jasličara manje , a što idu stariji to ih je više
mislim da je predškolaca 20 u skupini

----------


## talibasi

cure, hvala na odgovorima! idući tjedan se prijavljujemo i držimo fige da negdje upadnemo!

----------


## Zaratina

Jesam mali padobranac ali  8) .... ima li ikakve šanse da se uskoro dogodi jedan pregled autosjedalica u Zadru? Please   :Wink:

----------


## bebelina

Ima,  pokusavamo se dogovoriti za kraj 5. mjeseca. Bit ce obavijest na forumu.

----------


## Zaratina

bebelina hvala na odgovoru, a koje sam sreće baš tada neću biti u Zd.   :Sad:  
Navijam za početak šestog  8)

----------


## bebelina

> Navijam za početak šestog


  :No:

----------


## jelic

Alo ekipa jel ide ko na taj tecaj od izvora, ja sam trenutno na onom u bolnici pa mi se ne da to ic simultano, kad mi se utorkom poklapa.

P.s. I'm new here...

----------


## RING

Jel znaš hoće li se održavati tečaj u bolnici u tijekom 8 mj.

----------


## RING

i kojim danom se može doći u obilazak rodilišta

----------


## jelic

Obilazak rodilišta je četvrtkom u 11.

A što se tice tecaja u osmom misecu, mogu danas pitat jer imam u 6. Koliko ja znam tecaj počinje svaki prvi utorak u mjesecu.

----------


## RING

tnx   :Bye:

----------


## bebelina

osim (ako se ne varam) u srpnju i kolovozu , sezona godisnjih  :Smile:

----------


## jelic

Danas pitala doktora na tecaju, i kaze da nista od srpnja i kolovoza, al isto kaze da dodete u 6. misec, pa i ako ste manje trudne, tipa 20 tjedana.

----------


## jelic

niko mi nije odg. jel ide na taj tecaj od izvora

----------


## bebelina

sve sto te zanima o Izvoru i njihovom tecaju mozes pitati Kliu i Dijanum, posalji im pp.

----------


## klia

Izvorove radionioce se upravo odrzavaju, odradili smo pola programa. 
U ponedjeljak imamo vjezbe za trudnice i vjezbe disanja u porodu, u utorak radionicu o dojenju (zašto izabrati dojenje i kako u njemu uspjeti), a u srijedu je razmjena iskustava s majkama koje su nedavno rodile (a nadam se da ce doci i mama koja ce govoriti o nosenju djece u maramama).
Jelic, slobodno se mozes pridruziti ako si zainteresirana.
Inace, u cetvrtak 21. 5. nase rodiliste sluzbeno dobiva titulu Baby friendly :D

----------


## jelic

Idem u split u pon pa necu stic, u uto imam onaj u bolnici tecaj, a u sri mi nije toliko napeto. Sto bude na tim iskustvima s mamama, o porodu, previjanju, bolestima ili ...??? 
Trenutno mi je najveci misterij, ako cu kupit sto za svoje sunce (npr.bodic ) koje se triba rodit 11.07. koju da kupim velicinu, a po mojoj procjeni tj. izracunu bit ce deckic od oko 4 kila.   :?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dalmatinka

Kupi br 56 samo za izaći iz bolnice , nekoliko komada br. 62 ,
a već iza mjesec ipo - dva trebat ćeš veličinu 68.
Imaj na umu da je ljetna beba , i ako budu naše dalmatinske vrućine , bit će uglavnom u bodiju... ne pretjeruj s odjećom .
Sretno  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## jelic

Ma ja sam ti realist, znam ja da je to tako, zapravo na tecaju su rekli da oni nemaju odma bas razvijenu regulaciju topline, al to je bar lako, mozes ga ako te strah uvik malo vise obuc, pa ako njurga ga skinut. El tako? Zasad su mi svi za lito savjetovali bodic na kratke rukave i fine lagane carapice. 

E da ne zastranim sad skroz s ovim, jel ima sanse da do lita bude radionica o platnenim pelenama u zd? Ja sam bila u Splitu kad se tamo odrzavala, al je bila taj dan takva nevera da mi se nije dalo ic za sve na svitu. Ja sam kupila mali komplet od 5 kom u zg na sajmu, ako ih misic uopce prihvati, nadam se usrdno i da cu se ja snaci s tim. A u zd bas rijetko ko zna sto je to uopce, kako stare tako i mlade mame. SRY al bar one koje mene okruzuju.

----------


## bebelina

> Inace, u cetvrtak 21. 5. nase rodiliste sluzbeno dobiva titulu Baby friendly :D


Radujes se tituli ili stvarno mislis da su je zasluzili? 
Puno su napravili u zadnjih par godina, trude se, ali i dalje mislim da su nazalost daleko od rodilista koje zasluzuje titulu BF.

----------


## kikic

Moram se složiti s Bebelinom i opet po ko zna koji put ponoviti svoje muke s dojenjem u rodilištu. Sestre su se trudile oko mene, njih 2 po 40 sekundi svaka, od toga se jedna čak i izderala na mene kako je moguće da mi moja ravna bradavica ispane djetetu iz usta i kako ne znam držati takvu ciku djetešcu u ustima. Najgluplje od svega, kad sam izlazila iz bolnice, odnijela sam kavu i bombonjeru u znak pažnje a ono u toj sestrinskoj sobi sjedi sama ta nervoznica. Mislim da bi trebale imati puuuuno više strpljenja od onog što su pokazale. Sestra Lidija, koja je krasna bila na tečaju i tako zagovara dojenje nije pokazala nikakav interes za pomoći.

----------


## klia

Ovako - ni jedna edukacija na svijetu ne može promijeniti (tvrdi) mentalitet pojedinih osoba koje tamo rade. Sigurno ima i takvih koje su polazile edukaciju s figom u džepu i mislile da su to samo neke "glupe novine".

Ali - moj odgovor je DA, veselim se tome što je naše rodilište odlučilo krenuti u program, što ga je prošlo, i što su stručne osobe iz Unicefa procijenile da ono sada zaslužuje taj naziv. Treba čestitati tim ljudima i DA, velika je razlika roditi danas u zadarskom rodilištu, nego što je to bilo 2003. ili prije...

I mi roditelji smo dužni priznati im i pohvaliti ono što su počeli dobro raditi.
Vi ne biste vjerovali koliko je njima važna naša potpora, koliko im smeta kad pljujemo po rooming-inu (ne mislim tu na ovu ekipu, ali samo prošvrljajte po drugim forumima pa ćete vidjeti i što je naša, roditeljska realnost), kad ih ogovaramo što ne daju adaptirano....

Zato im ja čestitam i sa svoje strane ću učiniti sve da njihov trud bude prepoznat te da nastave ovim putem.

----------


## bebelina

Klia , sve sto si napisala stoji, ALI rodiliste zna kad ce ekipa iz Unicefa doci na procjenu pa se lako pripremit,tako da za mene ta titula ne znaci puno. Jos gore je sto kad drze tecaj sve je ruzicasto i bajno, a kad udes u rodiliste hladan tus je poprilicno cest. 
I nazalost, svjesna sam toga da osim mentaliteta rodilista treba mijenjati mentalitet zena jer puno njih se zali na rooming in, puno njih ne zeli dojiti , a sestre(osim sto ih je malo) se nalaze u vjecnom sukobu izmedu nadredenih i rodilja sto ih dodatno opterecuje. 
Napredak je velik u odnosu na moj prvi ulazak u rodiliste prije 12 godina (nazalost ne i u samoj radaoni) ,to im nitko ne osporava i cestitam im na uspjehu, narocito Dr.Pavic koja je za mene svijetla tocka zadarskog rodilista , ali (uvijek taj ALI  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i dalje mislim nisu spremni za titulu.

----------


## pale

Potpisujem Bebelinu   :Kiss:

----------


## klia

Vi znate da sam prva ja dosta kritična osoba i da sve vidim  :Rolling Eyes:  , ali u ovom slučaju mislim da treba poticati i samo poticati: a) mame, b) rodilište, makar i jedna i druga strana prolaze trnovit put i pune su obostranog nepovjerenja pa i razočaranja.

----------


## bebelina

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zadru koje ce obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 

Pregled ce se odrzati u subotu, 23.05.2009. od 10 do 12 sati na Mercatorovu parkiralistu.

Ukoliko je to moguce, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvodaca sjedalice te da dovedete i vase dijete.

----------


## trenta

super za pregled   :Klap:  
bit ćemo prvi u redu!

kad uhvatim vremena napisat ću svoje iskustvo iz rodilišta koje je bilo pozitivno u odnosu na prvo, uz male zamjerke, sve u svemu mislim da se trude...

----------


## pale

> Vi znate da sam prva ja dosta kritična osoba i da sve vidim  , ali u ovom slučaju mislim da treba poticati i samo poticati: a) mame, b) rodilište, makar i jedna i druga strana prolaze trnovit put i pune su obostranog nepovjerenja pa i razočaranja.


Sve stoji, ali stvarno nije sve bajno kao na tečaju, barem meni nije bilo. Iako ima puno pozitivnih iskustava, ali moje nije takvo, nažalost.
Ali mi je drago da se kreće  :Kiss:

----------


## Zaratina

> Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zadru koje ce obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 
> 
> Pregled ce se odrzati u subotu, 23.05.2009. od 10 do 12 sati na Mercatorovu parkiralistu.
> 
> Ukoliko je to moguce, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvodaca sjedalice te da dovedete i vase dijete.


 :D  :D  ajme kako super.... vidimo se i ovaj put...i to baš pred put u Zagreb.. joj kako sam sretna... hvala bebelina   :Kiss:  

a vezano za titulu hm...dalo bi se još ponešto o tome raspraviti..kad klia kaže poticati i samo poticat...rado bih neke tamo prisutne sestre poticala na to da daju otkaz jer im nije tamo mjesto... ili da promjene odjel gdje neće biti djece i ''razmaženih žena'' kojima je sve teško... fuuuj   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jelic

Super za sjedalice, kad je bio pregled u zg bila san tu ili u st, sad kad je tu iden u zg...  :Rolling Eyes:  

BTW jel neka vridna trudnica bila danas u bolnici na tecaju, da mi kaze koja je tema bila, jer sam ja ,inace ful redovna, to danas nazalost propustila
 thx

----------


## trenta

da li  netko zna jel  u zadru ima poliklinika u kojoj se može napraviti pregled dojke, uzv me zapravo zanima?

----------


## bebelina

Crvelin , ja bila kod njega.

----------


## trenta

hvala ti, zvala sam i naručila se   :Love:

----------


## Nomoget

Cure,
moja N.nakon tri godine plesa/ritmike,u DHM bi išla na nešto novo.pili me za *ritmičku gimnastiku*.navodno da ima neki klub na Višnjiku.
jel imate kakve informacije ili neki kontakt di se mogu predbilježiti.,raspitati...

----------


## bebelina

http://www.zadarskilist.hr/clanci/09...ne-na-visnjiku 
Danas u novinama  :Grin:  
Klub ritmicke gimnastike " Sirena"
Mile Gojsalic 4
Kontakt : Iris Miailovic Bulj
 tel :321-672   
mob: 095-207-25-57

----------


## Nomoget

Ma zlatna si.. :D  :D   :Kiss:  
nego,ovaj članak nije iz današnjih novina...
pa kako si se dokopala brojeva. ???:D

----------


## Nomoget

Ma zlatna si.. :D  :D   :Kiss:  
nego,ovaj članak nije iz današnjih novina...
pa kako si se dokopala brojeva. ???:D

----------


## Nomoget

Ma zlatna si.. :D  :D   :Kiss:  
nego,ovaj članak nije iz današnjih novina...
pa kako si se dokopala brojeva. ???:D

----------


## Nomoget

sorry,nikako da ode post pa otišlo 3 put...muko moja...  :Embarassed:

----------


## jelic

Bila sam u 5  misec na tecaju u bolnici i kako cesto putujem, a sve vucem za sobom izgubila onu brosuricu sto smo dobili. Jel bi ko bio tako dobar pa mi je skenirao i poslao ili nesto. Vazna mi je jel bi tila imat onaj popis na kojemu pise sto sve triba ponit u rodiliste , a sto treba doma za baby, a termin se blizi - 11.07. PLEASEEE

----------


## bebelina

Sory, krivo pogledala datum.   :Embarassed:  
A br. imam mali popis   :Aparatic:

----------


## mamal

1. Minnie - voditeljica Rodine zadarske podruznice 
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna 
15. džez 
16. Rhea 
17. bebelina 
18. Nomoget 
19. pahuljica2004 
20. mare78 
21. erin 
22 Pepe2 
23 Katija 
24 Bfamily 
25. Kajo
26. mamal

Bilježim se za kavu u rujnu   :Wink:

----------


## nevenera

da se prijavim, dugo čitam na forumum (najviše na potpomognutoj) no tek sam se sad uključila. 
rodila sam tina, 29.6. (5 tjedana prerano). dojim, s šeširićima, skidanje ne ide. :/ 
pozdrav svima   :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Bok , cure!  :Bye:  

Nadam se kavi kad malo padnu vrucine.

----------


## bebelina

Malo dobrih vijesti!  :Smile:  




> Od gradonačelnika, Zvonimira Vrančića, dobili smo tako obećanje da će ove godine svi zadarski mališani naći svoje mjesto u vrtiću. Za razliku od dosadašnjih 1, 800 000 milijuna kuna, Grad će od sada u cijeni privatnih vrtića participirati s čak 4, 500 000 milijuna kuna. Zahvaljujući tome njihova bi se cijena uvelike trebala približiti onoj gradskih vrtića. Što se pak besplatnih udžbenika tiče, naš gradonačelnik ne smatra da su oni potrebni svima. No, socijalno najugroženijima trebaju se osigurati, i Grad Zadar će se, poručio je, za to pobrinuti





> No, ono što Vrančić ističe, za razliku od početka godine kada je prihodovna strana zakazala, stvari polako sjedaju na svoje. A prihodima su usklađeni i rashodi. Rebalans ne zadire u sektor socijale, školstva, odgoja i kulture. Tomu u prilog ide i odluka gradonačelnika o većim porodiljnim naknadama. Za prvo dijete roditelji će dobiti 2 000 kuna naknade, za drugo 5 000, dok će za treće i svako sljedeće Grad izdvajati 10 000 kuna.

----------


## trenta

:D 
samo da ne ostane na obećanju  :/

----------


## YO

:D

----------


## Gemini

> :D 
> samo da ne ostane na obećanju  :/



kada je donesena ova odluka i od kad se primjenjuje??

Prijateljica mi je rodila u 7om mjesecu...da li to vrijedi i za njih????

----------


## Erin

:D 
nadam se da će stupiti na snagu dok se rodi naše treće...  :Grin:

----------


## mamal

ajmo mi na kavu! pa ćemo mi to sve uživo iskomentirati  :Smile: 

tko je za: (dopišite se) - kava popodne u npr. portos-a

1. mamal



jupiii!

----------


## bebelina

> ajmo mi na kavu! pa ćemo mi to sve uživo iskomentirati 
> 
> tko je za: (dopišite se) - kava popodne u npr. portos-a


Daj zenama vremena da se organiziraju   :Smile:   , a ja se biljezim.

1. mamal
2. bebelina

----------


## pale

Pa di već prije popodne... baš popodne ne mogu  :Sad:

----------


## mamal

> Pa di već prije popodne... baš popodne ne mogu


ma ne ovo popodne  :Laughing:  

ja sam mislila općenito,. pa se dogovorimo koji dan..ipak nas ima dosta pa da vidimo kako tko diše  :Grin:  

javi kad ti paše, dopiši se....

----------


## Gemini

popodne, i arsenal bolje odgovara radi djece, ili subota pa moze bilo kad:

1. mamal 
2. bebelina
3. gemini
4. ninaxy
5. ivana2008

znam da su one zainteresirane

----------


## Rhea

Ajde, cure, dogovorite vrijeme i mjesto, rado bih se pridružila  :Smile:  

1. mamal 
2. bebelina 
3. gemini 
4. ninaxy 
5. ivana2008 
6. Rhea

----------


## pale

1. mamal
2. bebelina
3. gemini
4. ninaxy
5. ivana2008
6. Rhea
7. pale

----------


## nevenera

bok cure, i ja bih na kavicu, da se upoznamo   :Smile:

----------


## ivana2008

Hej Gemini!
Hvala sto si me nadopisala.
Dakle jel se ta kavica dogodila jutros a da sam je ja propustila?
Meni takoder pasu subote ili nedjelje kroz jutro ili bilo koje kasnije popodne tokom tjedna posto u jutro radim.

Veselim se upoznati bebelinu jer sam s njom prije nekog vremena imala dopisivanje na pp pa bi bilo lijepo upoznati se.

Pozdrav forumasicama!

----------


## mamal

mislim da susreta nije bilo. i meni paše popodne oko 6 npr...
ja ne poznajem nikoga :/

----------


## bebelina

ivana2008    :Kiss:  

mamal , nije vazno sto nikog ne poznajes .

Moze kava recimo utorak ,  18 h , Aresnal ili Mercator ? Dajte ideju.

----------


## memole

Evo i mi se bilježimo za kavicu. Meni paše Arsenal jer mogu pješke do tamo, ali u biti nam je svejedno.   :Kiss:

----------


## ivana2008

bebelina 
Moze Arsenal utorak u 18!!!
Ako bude kakva promjena javi, ja cu provjeriti mail jos jednom u utorak prije podne. 
Jel ove kavice podrazumjevaju dolazak s djecom ili bez? Naime ja nemam kome ostaviti Kaia, a tata nam radi po cijele dane.

----------


## mamal

ja ne mogu u utorak u 6 popodne, baš imam nešto zakazano. ostaje za drugi put, a vi se lijepo podružite  :Smile:

----------


## Gemini

naravno da se dolazi s djecom


ok utorak 18:00h, zasad nam pase.

----------


## nevenera

nastojat ću doći. mm radi a mali je imao temperaturu jučer

----------


## pale

Potrudit ću se i ja doći

----------


## Gemini

mi cemo kasniti, jer nam je cura u skoli do 18:00, pa cemo stici oko cca 18:30

----------


## bebelina

Ja cu se potruditi doci iako imamo roditeljski u vrticu u 18. Utrapit cu ga u mm (nadam se).

----------


## pale

> Ja cu se potruditi doci iako imamo roditeljski u vrticu u 18. Utrapit cu ga u mm (nadam se).


jeli još isti vrtić

----------


## bebelina

Cuperak , blizu je .  :Smile:

----------


## pale

> Cuperak , blizu je .


stvarno dugo nismo bile na kavi!  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana2008

A kako cu vas ja prepoznati? 
Po tome sto ce djeca trcakrati oko vas?  :Smile:  
Iskreno ja vas moram upozoriti da cu ja na pola sjediti a na pola trcati za Kaiem - to dijete nikad nema mira.

----------


## bebelina

A sta mislis da nasa dica side ?!?  :Laughing:

----------


## pale

A slušaj dvi mame pričaju ostale trčkaraju, pa onda izmjena, ovisi čije dite stane na sekund :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Gemini

> A kako cu vas ja prepoznati? 
> Po tome sto ce djeca trcakrati oko vas?  
> Iskreno ja vas moram upozoriti da cu ja na pola sjediti a na pola trcati za Kaiem - to dijete nikad nema mira.


malo se promuvaj ako odmah ne budes sigurna da smo to mi.

uglavnom ja cu tek oko 18:30, nema sanse da stignem prije...
ali prepoznat cemo se svi sigurno hrpa djece i mame koje pokusavaju razgovarati  :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

> Od 1. listopada u Zadru poskupljuju dječji vrtići, i to sa 500 na 600 kuna za desesatni boravak, a cijena za petosatni boravak iznost će 300 kuna (sadašnja je 250 kuna), odlučeno je na današnjm kolegiju gradonačelnika Zadra Zvonimira Vrančića i suradnika. 
> Grad Zadar odlučio je sufinancirati privatne vrtiće. Postignut je dogovor s 13 od 15 privatnih vrtića pa umjesto dosadašnjih 850 kuna do čak 1.400, boravak košta 700 kuna.


http://www.ezadar.hr/clanak/gradski-...atni-jeftiniji

----------


## trenta

:D  za vrtić 

samo već vidim da moj sin baš ide u jedan od ona 2 vrtića s kojim nije postignut dogovor   :Mad:  
saznat ću sutra

----------


## ivana2008

Uh, ova vijest za vrtice je predobra - nadam se da moj nije u ta dva. 
Danas imamo roditeljski sastanak i jedna od tema je subvencioniranje. 
Moj vrtic je ovaj najskuplji.
Javim vam jel nam se spustila cijena...

----------


## ivana2008

Naravno - moj vrtic je u ona dva   :/ 
Htjela sam svasta o tome napisati ali  trenutno imam podjeljene osjecaje o svemu tome pa cu pisati kasnije - samo sam s vama htjela to podijeliti.

----------


## pale

Ivana2008 baš mi je žao, čitala sam jutros u novinama da nije prihvatio Svarožić i Kockica. Napiši nam svoje mišljenje  :Grin:

----------


## ivana2008

Dakle jucer smo imali roditeljski gdje nam je vlasnica Svarožića clanak po clanak iznjela razloge zasto nije pristala na potpisivanje ugovora. I sve sto je ona navela ima smisla, sto naravno ne zanci da svi skupa nismo ostali s knedlom u grlu jer ipak placacemo duplo vise nego ostatak grada.
Navest cu vam neke od stvari:
Grad Zadar se poziva na pedagoške standarde, ali odmah u istom članku ugovora zaobilazi te iste standarde. Svarožić na to nije htio pristati i to je njihovo pravo. 
Veliki broj vrtića koji su potpisali ugovor ne zadovoljava standardima, npr. dvorište mora imati 15m2 po dijetetu, mora imati dio u sijeni i dio na suncu. Meni sad pada na pamet i par drzavnih vrtica koji vec ovo ne zadovoljavaju.
Onda to pravo upisa – dakle opet mi zaposleni roditelji jednog ili dva dijeteta necemo moci nigdje upisati svoju djecu jer ce sada i privatni vrtici imati isti kriterij kao drzavni. 
Sto se tice finacija – tete u Svarozicu bi po tom ugovoru dobijale manju placu nego sto ju imaju sad – to takoder vecini drugih privatnih odgovara jer su i onako tete bile potplacene a sad ce cak biti i bolje placene, ali ne i ove nase.
Ima jos niz stvari, ali nemam vremena pisati.
Ono sti je cinjenica je da sam zalosna sto cu i dalje skupo placati vrtic, ali s druge strane mislim da je najvaznija dobrobit djece a na to se s  ovim ugovorom najmanje mislilo. Jer da su se stvarno postivali standardi onda bi broj vrtica s kojima bi potpisali ugovor bio drasticno manji.

----------


## trenta

naravno i naš vrtić nije prihvatio (kockica). 
 :Mad:  

ona kaže da na taj način ne može pokriti svoje troškove (tipa podnog grijanja, hrane. eng.jezik, posjet pedijatra i što ti ja znam što još )
sve u svemu, razočarana, kao i većina roditelja.

a najviše me razljutio način na koji je to objavila, očekivala sam nekakav sastanak a ona nam to napismeno podjeli u kuvertama  :/

----------


## mamal

iako nemam veze sa vrtićima, baš me ovo razljutilo. jer, i ostalima su se podigli troškovi pa ne dižu cijene, i ostali imaju kvalitetne programe (znam konkretno za casper) pa ne dižu cijene...pogotovo me ljuti što je cijena dupla nego drugdje...
imate li izbora? možete li ići u drugi vrtić?
sretno...

----------


## trenta

možemo mi ići u drugi vrtić, samo di!?
koliko znam oni koji valjaju su popunjeni a u one druge mi ne pada na pamet voditi dite. (neću imenovat)
ako netko zna di ima mista nek javi!

----------


## mamal

ja sam imala predrasude prema privatnim vrtićima. ovo ljeto sam pričala sa jednom frendicom koja radi u jednom vrtiću i po njezinoj priči rade sve što i državni vrtići, tipa: obilježavaju razne dane: zemlje, kruha itd...na kraju rade predstavu i tako...hrana prilagodljiva djetetu i te sitnice, ali bitne sitnice. problem je što imaju 20 -oro djece na čekanju...svi su oni pretrpani, ali možda bi bilo dobro bolje se raspitati o pojedinim vrtićima, prije nego ga neka nezadovoljna mama iskritizira...meni osobno bi bio važniji prvi dojam u vrtiću i sa tetama od mišljenja neke mame.

----------


## pale

Ja vam preporučam da odete u Vrapčić pogledati, ne znam da li imaju mjesta. Mi smo bili tamo 3 mjeseca i ispisali se zbog zdravstvenih problema. Ali sam bila zadovoljna tetama, prehranom, sve mi je bilo ok. Jedina zamjerka je što ima malo dvorište. :/ Ako kome treba mogu dati broj na PP. Kad budemo ponovno išli u vrtić, prvo ću tamo viditi da li ima mjesta

----------


## trenta

pale u kojem je kvartu vrapčić?

----------


## pale

Na Belafuži

----------


## erina

Hi curke
*Mamal* slažem se s tobom da bi trebalo se više oslanjati na svoj instinkt jer uvijek će se naći netko s dobrim i lošim iskustvom. Moram još reći iz iskustva da se od teta u privatnim vrtićima (bar tamo gdje sam ja radila) očekuje više nego od onih u državnim, bar do sada jer se privatne vrtiće više plaćalo pa se zauzvrat i očekivalo više.
Prije par dana sam bila na ćakuli s bivšom šeficom i reče da je baš neizvjesno kako će to funkcionirati.
Živo me sada zanima kolike plaće imaju te tete u Svarožiću  :Grin: 
A Kockica  :Nope:

----------


## trenta

evo jedan info da podjelim s vama.
na bilom brigu (prostor di je bila trgovina sandi) se otvara privatni vrtić.
navodno kreće od 1.10. i ima mista.

belafuža mi je daleko..

----------


## tinkie winkie

nitko ne priča kako je bilo na kavi???   :Smile:

----------


## YO

*Trenta*..može malo više informacija o tom vrtiću!?!?!?ima li broj telefona????!

----------


## pale

> nitko ne priča kako je bilo na kavi???


Što nisi došla, pa ti mi ne bi trebali pričati  :Razz:  , ja sam cilo vrime bila u utrci za Ivom, 100 puta je bila na wc-u  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinkie winkie

pale, draga, jes' ti to trudna????

----------


## pale

8) YES 8)

----------


## tinkie winkie

:D 

baš mi je drago!!!

----------


## bebelina

I ove godine obilježavamo TD  tradicionalnim štandom ispred Arheoloskog muzeja , 03.10. od 10 -13 sati.

Dođite, informirajte se, preuzmite edukativne materijale, obnovite dječju garderobu preslatkim majicama i pogledajte predivne Rodine puse i ostale divne pelenice.

----------


## pale

http://www.057info.hr/vijesti/2009-0...-dojeno-dijete

Možda će koga zanimati  :Smile:

----------


## trenta

netko me nedavno tražio broj telefona od vrtića a ja sa pp  slučajno obrisala a ne sjećam se o kome se radi.
ako još triba tu sam!   :Smile:

----------


## ***MARETA

pridružujemo se i mi,ako nas primate  :Grin:  

Zna li tko kakva pametna mjesta gdje se može otići s malim djetetom kad je ružno vrijeme?
Mi baš ne volimo otići u trgovačke centre,a nije nam baš do sjedenja doma kad su kišoviti dani.
Odemo u gradsku knjižnicu,ne znam di bi mogli još.

Jel tko bio na bazenu na Višnjiku? Malo sam skeptična prema bazenima :/ ,ne znam zašto.
Jel ima tamo kakvih programa za djecu?

Fala,mame Zadranke,još ćemo se tipkat  :Bye:

----------


## erina

*Mareta* ne znam koliko ti je dijete, koliko ja znam na bazenu ima organizirana škola plivanja za djecu od 3 godine. Možeš i ti s djetetom onako otići na bazen, 20kn po satu...ja razmišljala o tome al rekoše mi da je voda 20-21°, to meni ledeno  :Grin: 

Vidim da nitko ne spominje ovu novu predstavu KLZ pa evo link za one koje zanima
http://www.klz.hr/index.php?option=c...tave&Itemid=23

Nadam se da ću s njom privoliti N na kazalište, probali smo već na Tri praščića al prestrašila se   :Sad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Nadam se da ću s njom privoliti N na kazalište, probali smo već na Tri praščića al prestrašila se


Sudeći po potpisu, tek su joj 2 godine, ne moraš se žuriti... M. je prvi put bila s 3ipo, a tek je s 4-5 god. počela uživati u predstavama.

----------


## erina

Inače  uživa u takvim sadržajima na tv-u pa smo probali al malo sam zaboravila na vuka u svoj njegovoj veličini  :Embarassed:

----------


## tinkie winkie

odvedi je na "blaže predstave"....
Psić koji nije znao lajati
Mali dinosaur

sjetit ću se još....

Nemoj na Crvenkapicu, ima nekih "strašnih scena"
Ni Na "Čarobnjak iz Oza"

----------


## erina

Ja sam u principu čekala Avanture Mupija i Čupija ili Psić koji nije znao lajati (Malog dinosaura nisam ni ja gledala pa nisam znala kakav je) al nikako dočekati, ona baš bila tad u fazi slikovnice Tri praščića i eto...na greškama se uči   :Rolling Eyes:  
Odgledala sam ja dosta tih predstavica i znam velika većina ih nije prikladna za malene, zato mi se ova nova čini super jer je namjenjena baš za najmlađe.

----------


## tinkie winkie

E, da Čupi i Mupi, kako ih se nisam sjetila...

----------


## bebelina

Zna li tko?




> POzdrav svima,
> Ja sam buduća mama iz Zadra koja ne želi cijepiti svoje dijete. 
> Zna li netko postoji li pedijatar u Zadru koji to tolerira, tj. koji neće cijepiti dijete ako potpišem izjavu?
> Hvala!

----------


## bebelina

Da li je itko cuo za Juricu Klinac , fitoterapeuta iz Pakostana ?

----------


## nevenera

ne, ali znam nekog iz pakoštana. da se raspitam?

----------


## bebelina

Hvala, vec sam prosirila pretragu do Pakostana. Tamo ga hvale , a u Zadru skoro nitko nije cuo za njega, ovdje su zakon Mardetko i Jerkin.

----------


## kikic

Cure ima li tko info, čula sam od prijateljice da je cijena jaslica privatnih sad 700 kn zbog onih subvencija, osim jednog ili dva koji nisu potpisali? Ja mislim da se to odnosi na cijenu vrtića, dakle iznad tri godine (koji su koštali oko 800 kn) ali ona mi tvrdi da je i za jaslice tako

----------


## pale

Važi i za jaslice  :Smile:

----------


## Gemini

cure odazovite se radi se o našoj sugrađanki


http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...291&highlight=

----------


## bebelina

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zadru će se održati u subotu, 20.03.2010. u vremenu od 10,00 do 12,00 sati na parkiralištu Mercatora.
Vidimo se!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebelina

Cure , jutros nam je Pale na svijet donjela jos jednu predivnu curicu!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Cestitke mami , tati i Ivi!!

----------


## kikic

Podižem topic, curke je li tko dobio obavijest iz vrtića za upis?

----------


## enabacko

Znam da je prošlo dosta vremena od tvog pitanja i vjerovatno si već dobila rezultate upisa koji su stigli krajem 6 mjeseca ali ovo je i prilikada se priključim Zadrankama

----------


## bebelina

Udruga Roda i ove će godine u subotu 2. listopada 2010. obilježiti Svjetski tjedan dojenja štandom u Zadru od 10.00-13.00 na Šetnici, nasuprot sv. Marije na kojem ćemo dijeliti edukativne materijale i informirati o podršci i pomoći dojenju , prodavati  platnene pelene i Rodine majice po izuzetno povoljnim cijenama .
Više na http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2908

----------


## Nomoget

Cure,
jel imate za preporuku kojeg liječnika opće prekse,jer navodno da više ne možemo biti kod pedijatra,sad kad smo krenuli u školu.
Znači da je dobar za djecu ,jer je ne bih upisala kod moje doktorice  jer joj je prenetrpana ordinacija i nije mi baš za djecu.
Hvala!

----------


## kikic

Nemam ti savjet kod koga upisati dijete ali ta odluka da se ukidaju doktori školske medicine mi je totalno bez veze. Pa skoro sve ordinacije liječnika opće prakse su prenatrpane pacijentima, pa zar je primjereno da dijete od 7-8 godina čeka sa hrpom umirovljenika i raznoraznih starijih bolesnika (ne podcjenjujem nikog ali smatram da to nije u redu). Kad sam ja bila školarka imali smo svoje školske doktore u školi s kojima smo sve rješavali, naravno u skladu s mogućnostima.

----------


## Nomoget

> Nemam ti savjet kod koga upisati dijete ali ta odluka da se ukidaju doktori školske medicine mi je totalno bez veze. Pa skoro sve ordinacije liječnika opće prakse su prenatrpane pacijentima, pa zar je primjereno da dijete od 7-8 godina čeka sa hrpom umirovljenika i raznoraznih starijih bolesnika (ne podcjenjujem nikog ali smatram da to nije u redu). Kad sam ja bila školarka imali smo svoje školske doktore u školi s kojima smo sve rješavali, naravno u skladu s mogućnostima.


da..da.. kikić ...upravo to  me muči..

----------


## puntica

od danas i zadarska roda ima svoju facebook stranicu 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/RODA-Z...?ref=mf&v=wall

lajkajte, postajte, pitajte...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Asila

Zene, zavirite malo ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62978-Rode-dalmatinke-)

----------


## Gemini

Ekipa organizira li se kakva kavica????
U prvpm redu naravno ocekujem da se nasa bebelina aktivra, i ninaxy je jos neko vrijeme zadranka, memole, i sve ostale...ajmo se sastat...
ne znam, mozda vi jeste nedavo??

----------


## bebelina

Evo na! Pa kud si mene prvu nasla , ispada da ja samo kave pijem.
Amo ca , kava dok je Nina jos tu! 
KAD?
DI?

----------


## puntica

> Evo na! Pa kud si mene prvu nasla , ispada da ja samo kave pijem.


drago mi je da je još netko osim mene to primijetio  :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

Ma vidi ko se javlja!?!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pale

i ja sam za kavicu, javite mi kad se dogovorite  :Wink:

----------


## bebelina

sta nisi primila mail? daj ideju , kad i di?

----------


## ivana2008

Hej! Da se i ja ponovo aktiviram ako me primate u društvo. Da li ćete se nalaziti na toj kavi i kada i gdje? Zar Nina seli iz Zadra?

----------


## bebelina

Amo redom! :Smile: 
1. amo se prebacit na jedan topic jer ovako je jaaaako neuredno , nadimo se svi tu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62978-R...85#post1852385
2. Kako vas je vecina s dicom cekamo sunce , zar ne ? Onda , srijeda!
3. Jutro , oko 10,30? 
4. Forum ?

----------


## ivana2008

Meni odgovara.

----------


## bebelina

bizi ca odavde ,  pristekaj se na drugi topic  :Mad:

----------


## Indi

Drage žene, dođite u* ZADAR*  pogledati dokumentarac "*Sloboda porodu"
*čije će se projekcija održati na sljedećem mjestu:
*Gradska knjižnica, Ulica S. Radića 11b u 18 sati.*

Film „Sloboda porodu“ progovara o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih prava tijekom toga osobitoga i važnoga trenutka. 
U šezdesetminutnom dokumentarcu vodeći svjetski stručnjaci zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava pozivaju 
na kampanju koja zahtijeva radikalne promjene u ophođenju spram   rodilja. Hermine Hayes-Klein, američka odvjetnica i organizatorica 
nedavno održane konferencije o porodu („Human Rights in Childbirth“) ističe: “Način na koji se odvija porod u velikom broju 
zemalja je izuzetno problematičan. Milijuni trudnica podvrgnute su nepotrebnim farmaceutskim i kirurškim intervencijama 
za koje i liječnici priznaju da se čine iz financijskih razloga ili zbog  osobnog komoditeta. Žene širom svijeta počinju shvaćati 
da porod ne mora i ne smije biti takav. Omalovažavanje i zlostavljanje nisu neizbježna cijena sigurnosti.”

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy:

----------


## bebelina

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebelina

UDRUGA ODGAJATELJA "MARAŠKE" VAS POZIVA NA SEMINAR NTC SUSTAV UČENJA


Udruga odgajatelja "Maraške" organizira u četvrtak , 08.11.2012. u 17 sati, prostorije Gkzd u Arbanasima seminar Uvod u NTC program .
Voditeljica seminara je Vedrana Jerkić Perić .

NTC sustav učenja novi je način rada u odrastanju i obrazovanju djece, ali i edukacije roditelja koji su ključan faktor u razvoju njihova funkcionalnog znanja. Riječ je o programu dr. Ranka Rajovića koji povezujući saznanja medicine i pedagogije pomaže povećanju intelektualnih sposobnosti djece i to na temeljnoj, biološkoj razini, podizanju razine funkcionalnog znanja te zaštiti darovitosti.

Vidimo se!

----------


## bebelina

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Zadru koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice.

Pregled će se održati u *četvrtak, 15.11.2012. u Zadru od 18 do 20 sati, na parkiralištu City Gallerie (donja razina)* .

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.
Kako bi izbjegli gužvu i nepotrebno čekanje , molimo vas prijavite se na mob : 098 965 08 60 , iako primit ćemo i neprijavljene koji budu u prolazu.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Vidimo se!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## RING

Konačno da sam na vrijeme skužila info, dolazim!

----------


## bebelina

Super , hoces li se prijavit/ narucit ? :Grin:

----------


## bebelina

*Sutra u 18 sati* u Gradskoj knjižnici Zadar imamo predavanje :

* „SPRJEČAVANJE SEKSUALNOG NASILJA NAD DJECOM „*

    Dostupni podaci govore kako je 1 od 5 djece u Europi žrtva nekog oblika seksualnog nasilja, a
    u 70-80% slučajeva počinitelj je poznat žrtvi.
    U okviru Programa Vijeća Europe "Izgradnja Europe za djecu i s djecom" pokrenuta je
    Kampanja Vijeća Europe za zaustavljanje seksualnog nasilja nad
    djecom. Cilj Kampanje
    je edukacija djece i roditelja o opasnostima koje vrebaju s ciljem sprječavanja seksualnog
    zlostavljanja nad djecom.

    Seksualno nasilje nad djecom može imati različite oblike: seksualno zlostavljanje u obitelji,
    dječja pornografija i prostitucija, namjerno dovođenje djeteta u situaciju da gleda seksualno
    zlostavljanje ili seksualne aktivnosti, vrbovanje djeteta za seksualne svrhe preko interneta te
    seksualno napastovanje od strane vršnjaka.

    Predavanje vode : *dr.sc. Dario Vučenović, prof.psih. i
    Maja Škifić , dipl.soc.radnica,
    Obiteljski centar zadarske županije*

----------


## bebelina

*Obavještavamo sve da se nažalost otkazuje radionica planirana za srijedu, 28.11.2012., pod nazivom Važnost rane podrške obitelji djeteta s razvojnim odstupanjem.*

----------


## bebelina

*KAKO RAZUMJETI SVOJE NAJMLAĐE?

Radionica u četvrtak , 29.11.2012. u 18 sati u Gradska knjižnica Zadar , mmd , ne propustite !!!*

Još od najranijih dana bebe pokazuju svojim mamama pokretima glave da su site, a i plačem upozoravaju kada im nešto treba. Nekako, u većini slučajeva komunikacija ide nesmetano. Ipak, kada naš mališan krene s prvim koracima i njegov vidokrug postane malo širi od njegovog krevetića i vrtića, polako se naziru i prvi nesporazumi.

„Taj mali, otkako je prohodao je postao nedokazan“, „Stvarno ne znam što ću s njim, ne prestaje dirati stvari iz kuhinjskih ormarića“, „Zašto se mi nikad ne možemo obući u miru, kao ostatak svijeta?“ – samo su dio učestalih roditeljskih čuđenja.

Reakcije su najčešće dvojake – ili se pomirimo sa sudbinom ili poludimo od „nedokazanosti“ našeg mališana. Najčešće je to kombinacija navedenog, ovisno o situaciji. Mi smatramo da se na te nesporazume u komunikaciji može gledati na drugačiji način – kroz dječje oči. Još kada tome dodamo i pogled kroz oči putem malog istraživača, stvari izgledaju već puno jednostavnije.

Želite doznati što vam vaše dijete zapravo želi poručiti, prijavite se na našu radionicu!

Radionicu vode:
*Dr. Polona Bencun Gumzej* – specijalistica školske medicine i Family Lab voditeljica s dugogodišnjim iskustvom u radu s roditeljima i djecom. Gestalt psihoterapeutkinja u edukaciji.
*Mag.soc.,mag.paed. Irena Jurjević* – diplomirana pedagoginja i sociologinja. Iza sebe ima jednogodišnje iskustvo u psihoterapijskom radu te dvanaest godina profesionalnog iskustva u tiskanim i elektroničkim medijima. Gestalt psihoterapeutkinja u edukaciji.

Radionice su namijenjene roditeljima predškolaca u dobi od dvije do sedam godina.
*Zbog ograničenog broja mjesta , molimo Vas da se prijavite na broj telefona : 098-965-08-60*

----------


## omi

i jasam tu iz zadra

----------


## Smokvica.

Zamrla tema..a bebelina :D ?

----------


## bebelina

e , ma zaboravljas da te ne poznam po niku pa po ure mislim ko je sad ova  :Razz:

----------


## Smokvica.

Nisam zaboravila,  i ja sam samo pretpostavila da si to ti :D

----------

